# Sudden file transfer failure: kmttg and Tivo Desktop



## howards

Sudden file transfer failures kmttg/tivo desktop

I have had file transfers working fine for a very long time in both kmttg and Tivo Desktop. Today they suddenly stopped working. I can see the Tivos and get the Now Playing Lists, but when I start a transfer it aborts with an error. Tivo Desktop log says "error 4" but I can't find anywhere what that means.

File transfers started failing on 3 Tivos simultaneously.

I tried a whole bunch of things. Stumbled across one thing that worked. Changed kmttg to use Java instead of Curl. Tivo Desktop still does not work.

If anyone has any ideas, I'd love to hear them. If not, at least I'm documenting a partial fix for this problem


----------



## unitron

howards said:


> Sudden file transfer failures kmttg/tivo desktop
> 
> I have had file transfers working fine for a very long time in both kmttg and Tivo Desktop. Today they suddenly stopped working. I can see the Tivos and get the Now Playing Lists, but when I start a transfer it aborts with an error. Tivo Desktop log says "error 4" but I can't find anywhere what that means.
> 
> File transfers started failing on 3 Tivos simultaneously.
> 
> I tried a whole bunch of things. Stumbled across one thing that worked. Changed kmttg to use Java instead of Curl. Tivo Desktop still does not work.
> 
> If anyone has any ideas, I'd love to hear them. If not, at least I'm documenting a partial fix for this problem


Does Desktop start to copy and then suddenly announce that it can't find the file?


----------



## tluxon

The same thing started to happen to me just a few hours ago. I've been pulling and pushing shows using pyTivo for years and kmttg for the last couple months with never an issue. I've rebooted my PC about 6 times and the TivoHDs at least twice and the router a couple times and still no dice. I can transfer files between TiVos but I can't get them to a PC whether using Tivo Desktop, pyTivo, or kmttg.

By the way, I can't get a transfer going from my Win7 notebook or my XP PC, either.

Seems to be related to the Tivos, so was there an update recently?


----------



## howards

unitron said:


> Does Desktop start to copy and then suddenly announce that it can't find the file?


Yes, it does. Is there a known fix for this?

As an addendum, I just downloaded and tried TivoPlaylist and it also fails to transfer files.

Thanks!


----------



## howards

tluxon said:


> The same thing started to happen to me just a few hours ago. I've been pulling and pushing shows using pyTivo for years and kmttg for the last couple months with never an issue. I've rebooted my PC about 6 times and the TivoHDs at least twice and the router a couple times and still no dice. I can transfer files between TiVos but I can't get them to a PC whether using Tivo Desktop, pyTivo, or kmttg.
> 
> Could this be some kind of zero day attack?


I kind of doubt it's a zero day attack. I'm thinking it might be a date-dependent issue in curl.

Did you try setting kmttg to use Java instead of curl for transfers?


----------



## howards

Anybody know what Tivo Desktop Error 4 is? That could be a real help.


----------



## unitron

howards said:


> Yes, it does. Is there a known fix for this?
> 
> As an addendum, I just downloaded and tried TivoPlaylist and it also fails to transfer files.
> 
> Thanks!


The reason I asked is that I've had a problem with this happening with Desktop with a single tuner S2 off and on for a couple of months or so.

At first I though it was the specific recordings.

Then I thought it was the specific TiVo.

But now one of my S2 dual tuners won't let me copy from it.

That's with S2s, recording analog cable, so it's not a CCI bit issue.

As far as I know there's been no software update for the S2s in several years.

Time to start trying the rest of my TiVos to see just how widespread this is.

And I only use Desktop--I haven't had the time to try out the other programs yet.


----------



## tluxon

unitron said:


> Does Desktop start to copy and then suddenly announce that it can't find the file?


For me, it gets the metadata and then chokes on the .TiVo file. pyTivo says it's a 400 error and Tivo Desktop just says the file transfer failed and puts a red "x" next to the program in the listing. kmttg returns:

*Bad Request*

Download failed to file: <parsed filename>.TiVo
Exit code: 0
% Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed

0 31 0 0 0 0 0 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 31 0 0 86 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 31000
0 39 0 39 0 0 55 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 55


----------



## howards

tluxon said:


> *Bad Request*
> 
> Download failed to file: <parsed filename>.TiVo
> Exit code: 0
> % Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
> Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed
> 
> 0 31 0 0 0 0 0 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
> 0 31 0 31 0 0 86 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 31000
> 0 39 0 39 0 0 55 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 55


That's exactly the same thing kmttg did for me, until I switched it to use Java instead of curl. Give that a try!


----------



## tluxon

howards said:


> I kind of doubt it's a zero day attack. I'm thinking it might be a date-dependent issue in curl.
> 
> Did you try setting kmttg to use Java instead of curl for transfers?


I'm fairly new to kmttg. How do I get it to use Java instead of curl for transfers?


----------



## howards

tluxon said:


> I'm fairly new to kmttg. How do I get it to use Java instead of curl for transfers?


File/Configure/Program Options

3rd checkbox from the bottom right (above the cancel button) is a box to check to use Java instead of curl.


----------



## tluxon

Never mind, I found it (how to use java instead of curl for downloads). It acts like it's downloading now.


----------



## unitron

Okay, but there's no way to get Desktop to use Java instead of curl, is there?

and just for the stats, I'm running 2.8.2 on XP.

Sometimes it's fast and sometimes it's slow, but before now it's pretty much worked, wired and wireless.

And I just checked.

I've actually got 2 PCs running Desktop, one in the family room for the TiVos in there and one in the bedroom for the TiVos in there, although they're all on the same LAN, fixed IPs all around, and occasionally there's cross-pollination, where one room needs to "borrow" a tuner, with the show to copied to the "right" PC later on.

Well, neither of them work, with TiVos from either room.

I set up a transfer and it crashes about 5 seconds later.


This is destroying about half of the value of these TiVos for me.


----------



## howards

I don't know of a way to tell Tivo Desktop to use a different transfer method. I don't know if Tivo Desktop uses curl or not.

I have three Tivos, and transfers don't work from any of them. I tried updating to the latest Tivo Desktop 2.8.3, but it made no difference.

If what you need to do is transfer a show from one Tivo to another, you can do that directly without an intermediary PC transfer.


----------



## BigJon

I noticed the same problem everyone else here on the Board has been describing. This, 24 hrs. after a successful 30 hour run of a block of programming transfers (I move large chunks to a 2tB archive drive to free up space for copy protected stuff on the TiVo HDD). Anyway, I get the message files transfer interrupted and then a detailed message that says the file(s) couldn't be located. I've screwed around now with several different program titles to see if a network or Comcast is trying to pull a fast one and copy protect a bunch of stuff but tried and true PBS stuff wouldn't move just as much as Discovery Channel stuff. I stopped Bonjour and tried TiVo Beacon with no change in result.

I suspect some poorly tested "upgrade" was sourced out overnight Thursday and this is causing the problem....I am too bleary eyed to check right now. How do we foment enough discontent with TiVo to get them to fix this very unacceptable situation?

I have a three year old Series 3 HD that I've upgraded to a 2tb drive, and a new Premier still in the box that I'm behind on setting up due to some computer issues that had me distracted......if this is TiVo's new policy, the Premier can stay in the box and get returned - it is of no use to me.

BJ


----------



## unitron

BigJon said:


> I noticed the same problem everyone else here on the Board has been describing. This, 24 hrs. after a successful 30 hour run of a block of programming transfers (I move large chunks to a 2tB archive drive to free up space for copy protected stuff on the TiVo HDD). Anyway, I get the message files transfer interrupted and then a detailed message that says the file(s) couldn't be located. I've screwed around now with several different program titles to see if a network or Comcast is trying to pull a fast one and copy protect a bunch of stuff but tried and true PBS stuff wouldn't move just as much as Discovery Channel stuff. I stopped Bonjour and tried TiVo Beacon with no change in result.
> 
> I suspect some poorly tested "upgrade" was sourced out overnight Thursday and this is causing the problem....I am too bleary eyed to check right now. How do we foment enough discontent with TiVo to get them to fix this very unacceptable situation?
> 
> I have a three year old Series 3 HD that I've upgraded to a 2tb drive, and a new Premier still in the box that I'm behind on setting up due to some computer issues that had me distracted......if this is TiVo's new policy, the Premier can stay in the box and get returned - it is of no use to me.
> 
> BJ


notting found the problem--TiVos are handing out expired cookies.

Read here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=501069


----------



## drewdc100

I changed my mac's control panel so that the date is 2009, and it is now working like a charm. You guys saved me a ton of time. Thank you !!!!! I really appreciate.:up:


----------



## unitron

drewdc100 said:


> I changed my mac's control panel so that the date is 2009, and it is now working like a charm. You guys saved me a ton of time. Thank you !!!!! I really appreciate.:up:


That's what I should have done, rolled back the clock to when the motherboard was brand new instead of just 3 days.

I bet it would be a lot faster.


----------



## schmibble

This was driving me CRAZY. Could not for the life of me figure out WTH. Thanks to notting for figuring it out...& how, may I ask? I'm a PC "power user"--no formal technical training but I've taught myself web programming (HTML, css, javascript), I write complicated batch files to automate procedures, I build my own desktops, etc. So I'm no technical dummy, but I didn't even know Tivos used cookies in the first place (don't recall seeing that in any documentation--and I do read the stuff), and I also just took a peek through kmttg's directory and couldn't see any likely place the Tivo might've been storing cookies. All kudos to your genius, and I'd love to know how you got to the bottom of this.

Anyhow, if the Tivos keep doing this and we have to keep turning back the clock, maybe the effect will rub off on users and we'll start looking younger...


----------



## wmcbrine

schmibble said:


> (don't recall seeing that in any documentation--and I do read the stuff)


TTG is totally undocumented (publicly), except to the extent that it's based on HMO. It's all been reverse-engineered.


----------



## morac

I mentioned this in the other thread, but the TiVo box apparently doesn't care what the value of the SID cookie is, as long as it's being sent. As such you can "create" your own cookie and set it to expire in the future and it will work. See:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9526594#post9526594

As I mentioned in the post below that, TiVo Desktop already checks for a cookie file to read from, but doesn't actually create one so it should be possible to simply give TiVo Desktop a modified cookie file and have it work.


----------



## notting

schmibble said:


> All kudos to your genius, and I'd love to know how you got to the bottom of this.


I've gotten that error before over the web interface when I had disabled cookies entirely in Firefox. Once I remembered that, it was then just trying to figure out why the cookies weren't working. After trying a few other things, dumping the HTTP headers with curl showed the that it was sending a cookie that had already expired.

I hope that it's getting the cookie expiry date to send from the service when it phones home to see if transfers are enabled. If it's hardcoded in the software, it's going to be a lot longer for a fix since they'll need software updates for all three platforms. (if they're even going to bother fixing the S2s and S3s.)


----------



## am95

This was driving my crazy after spending about 3 hours of resetting installing, etc. 

Thank you so much, notting!


----------



## tluxon

morac said:


> I mentioned this in the other thread, but the TiVo box apparently doesn't care what the value of the SID cookie is, as long as it's being sent. As such you can "create" your own cookie and set it to expire in the future and it will work. See:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9526594#post9526594
> 
> As I mentioned in the post below that, TiVo Desktop already checks for a cookie file to read from, but doesn't actually create one so it should be possible to simply give TiVo Desktop a modified cookie file and have it work.


How do we "*give*" Tivo Desktop this modified cookie file?


----------



## morac

tluxon said:


> How do we "give" Tivo Desktop this modified cookie file?


TiVo Desktop uses curl.exe. Since TiVo Desktop passes it's own arguments to curl, there's no one size fits all fix for that. I posted in the other thread that the automated (but not easiest) would be to override the parameters that TiVo Desktop uses either by getting TiVo Desktop to call a batch file (if possible) passing along all the parameters except cookie one (using ours instead) or changing the curl program itself to hard code the cookie.


----------



## unitron

morac said:


> TiVo Desktop uses curl.exe. Since TiVo Desktop passes it's own arguments to curl, there's no one size fits all fix for that. I posted in the other thread that the automated (but not easiest) would be to override the parameters that TiVo Desktop uses either by getting TiVo Desktop to call a batch file (if possible) passing along all the parameters except cookie one (using ours instead) or changing the curl program itself to hard code the cookie.


So is it curl itself that cares about whether there's a cookie file and whether it's up to date?

Will everything work as before as long as we make it happy?

If so, sounds like the cure isn't to change the Y2K-ish problem with the TiVos, but to put out Desktop 2.8.3.we_screwed_up and to tell everybody running open source alternatives how to snooker curl into not caring about it.


----------



## morac

unitron said:


> So is it curl itself that cares about whether there's a cookie file and whether it's up to date?
> 
> Will everything work as before as long as we make it happy?
> 
> If so, sounds like the cure isn't to change the Y2K-ish problem with the TiVos, but to put out Desktop 2.8.3.we_screwed_up and to tell everybody running open source alternatives how to snooker curl into not caring about it.


It's not curl, it's the TiVo box that needs to be snookered. Here's how cookies work:

1. Web browser client requests a page from a HTTP server.
2. When the server responds with the requested page can include zero or more cookies. The server tells the client how long they are valid for in addition to a few other details that aren't important to this discussion.
3. In future requests to the server the client will include the cookie it was previously given as long as it hasn't expired. There are other conditions, but they also aren't relevant here.

That's it. The web server on the TiVo box was and still is serving the SID cookie to clients (curl, Firefox, whatever). The issue is that the server is telling the clients the cookie expired on Feb 16, 2013 at 12 AM GMT. As such the clients trash the cookie and don't include it when initiating the download of shows. The server expects the cookie and returns an error if it's missing, which is why everything broke today.

Now curl (and browser addons) can send user generated cookies to the server. Meaning it can send cookies it never received from the server. If the TiVo web server software was coded correctly, it would only allow downloads if the value of the SID cookie it receives matches the one it sent, but do to what I can only assume is a bug, it doesn't care if the values don't match. It only cares that there is a value.

As such we can use curl to send a bogus SID cookie to the TiVo web server and it happily allows the download to start. This requires changing a command line parameter sent to curl, which is what kmttg was changed to do now. TiVo Desktop is not sending the parameter to curl and I don't know of any easy way to intercept the call TiVo Desktop makes to curl.exe to inject the parameter. As such the only work around I can think of for TiVo Desktop is to patch either TiVo Desktop to send the command or curl think it received it. Of the two, curl would be easier as it's open source. I'm sure if TiVo doesn't fix this soon, someone will do that.


----------



## unitron

morac said:


> It's not curl, it's the TiVo box that needs to be snookered. Here's how cookies work:
> 
> 1. Web browser client requests a page from a HTTP server.
> 2. When the server responds with the requested page can include zero or more cookies. The server tells the client how long they are valid for in addition to a few other details that aren't important to this discussion.
> 3. In future requests to the server the client will include the cookie it was previously given as long as it hasn't expired. There are other conditions, but they also aren't relevant here.
> 
> That's it. The web server on the TiVo box was and still is serving the SID cookie to clients (curl, Firefox, whatever). The issue is that the server is telling the clients the cookie expired on Feb 16, 2013 at 12 AM GMT. As such the clients trash the cookie and don't include it when initiating the download of shows. The server expects the cookie and returns an error if it's missing, which is why everything broke today.
> 
> Now curl (and browser addons) can send user generated cookies to the server. Meaning it can send cookies it never received from the server. If the TiVo web server software was coded correctly, it would only allow downloads if the value of the SID cookie it receives matches the one it sent, but do to what I can only assume is a bug, it doesn't care if the values don't match. It only cares that there is a value.
> 
> As such we can use curl to send a bogus SID cookie to the TiVo web server and it happily allows the download to start. This requires changing a command line parameter sent to curl, which is what kmttg was changed to do now. TiVo Desktop is not sending the parameter to curl and I don't know of any easy way to intercept the call TiVo Desktop makes to curl.exe to inject the parameter. As such the only work around I can think of for TiVo Desktop is to patch either TiVo Desktop to send the command or curl think it received it. Of the two, curl would be easier as it's open source. I'm sure if TiVo doesn't fix this soon, someone will do that.


So we can expect TiVo to get right on that as soon as they run out of third parties to try to blame?


----------



## steve614

I happen to have the Tivo Desktop transfer log enabled -- it shows a before and after when I changed the time back on my computer.

Don't know if it will help...it's all mumbo jumbo to me.


----------



## morac

I found a work around for TiVo Desktop. There's a curl.conf file in the TiVo Desktop settings folder (*). This can be used to add parameters passed to curl.

Make a backup of curl.conf and then edit it with a text editor and add the following line to the bottom of the file:


> cookie = "sid=abc"


Or just use the attached curl.conf file (extract from zip file).

(*) The folder is located in:
Windows XP = %USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop
Windows Vista and up = %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\TiVo Desktop


----------



## Puppy76

Geez, thank goodness this wasn't just me...rebooted every piece of my network, and my Tivo 2 and HD, and even web browser connections were failing lol

I'll read more on this tomorrow, but is Tivo aware of this? I realize it looks like a simple fix, but it's disturbing Tivo hasn't just released an update whether for tivo desktop or the tivos themselves.

Are we expecting an update? Is tivo aware of the issue or just blowing people off? Should we all be calling so they get the picture that this is real and not something that can be blown off?


----------



## moyekj

There's been no sign of TiVo acknowledging a problem or even hinting anything will be done about it officially any time soon AFAIK. Did you expect anything more, especially during a holiday weekend?


----------



## morac

It's the weekend and Monday is a holiday so my guess is most TiVo employees aren't working. I'm sure they'll hear about it first thing Tuesday morning.


----------



## bobfrank

morac said:


> I found a work around for TiVo Desktop.


It's easy and it works perfectly.

Thank you.

Bob


----------



## wmcbrine

moyekj said:


> Did you expect anything more, especially during a holiday weekend?


You know, I actually did. The more fool I.

Of course that was when I assumed that this was just due to some bad data in the daily call, rather than being a hardcoded date in the TiVo software. Yikes.


----------



## steve614

morac said:


> I found a work around for TiVo Desktop.


Yup, works for me also. I had found that file by searching my C drive for curl, but I didn't know what to do with it. Windows saw it as an unknown file type.
Once I read that it is basically a text file, I told Windows to open it with Notepad. Added the line, did a save as, and replaced the file. 
Downloading now without having to change the date on my computer. :up:

Edit:

BTW, I wonder - what would happen if you altered the 'speed-time' value?


----------



## morac

steve614 said:


> BTW, I wonder - what would happen if you altered the 'speed-time' value?


Not much. That setting tells curl to abort the transfer if the transfer speed drops below 1 byte per second for 30 seconds. I think it's a work around for an old problem where the transfer would never end after it finished. In any case it prevents the transfer from hanging indefinitely if something goes wrong.


----------



## howards

morac said:


> I found a work around for TiVo Desktop. There's a curl.conf file in the TiVo Desktop settings folder (*). This can be used to add parameters passed to curl.
> 
> Make a backup of curl.conf and then edit it with a text editor and add the following line to the bottom of the file:
> 
> Or just use the attached curl.conf file (extract from zip file).
> 
> (*) The folder is located in:
> Windows XP = %USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop
> Windows Vista and up = %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\TiVo Desktop


Brilliant. Thanks!


----------



## howards

Actually, Tivo has acknowledged the issue in response to a bug report from me, and thanked me for links this thread. Maybe it will save some other poor users from a litany of "reboot this" and "reinstall that".


----------



## AlMejias

morac said:


> I found a work around for TiVo Desktop. There's a curl.conf file in the TiVo Desktop settings folder (*). This can be used to add parameters passed to curl.
> 
> Make a backup of curl.conf and then edit it with a text editor and add the following line to the bottom of the file:
> 
> Or just use the attached curl.conf file (extract from zip file).
> 
> (*) The folder is located in:
> Windows XP = %USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop
> Windows Vista and up = %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\TiVo Desktop


Thanks for the tip! It seems to be working! I'll know for sure in a day or two.

In my case there was no curl.conf file in my Tivo Desktop install or config folders so I created a file in the suggested folder and added that line to it. It worked! Until there is a permanent fix that will work with the browser download method as well, this will do.

Thanks again for this fix!


----------



## aaronwt

morac said:


> I found a work around for TiVo Desktop. There's a curl.conf file in the TiVo Desktop settings folder (*). This can be used to add parameters passed to curl.
> 
> Make a backup of curl.conf and then edit it with a text editor and add the following line to the bottom of the file:
> 
> Or just use the attached curl.conf file (extract from zip file).
> 
> (*) The folder is located in:
> Windows XP = %USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop
> Windows Vista and up = %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\TiVo Desktop


SWEET!!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## jangelj

Personally, I think this is a consipiracy by the author of kmttg to get me to upgrade from v0.5g. Been working fine for years, so no reason for me to change till now. 

Just kidding. Thanks a ton for the lates version. The interface is so much friendlier than v0.5g...and it works! I am downloading now.

Quick question, are the .enc files all compatible from my old-ass version to the latest? Can I just copy the enc file to the new encode directory and use it?

As my use of my old S2 Tivo has dwindled, my attendance in this forum has waned, too. I am glad to revisit and see that it is as responsive and informative as ever. Tivo (the company) should hire their code writers from here.
Thanks!


----------



## bettyetters

morac said:


> I found a work around for TiVo Desktop. There's a curl.conf file in the TiVo Desktop settings folder (*). This can be used to add parameters passed to curl.
> 
> Make a backup of curl.conf and then edit it with a text editor and add the following line to the bottom of the file:
> 
> Or just use the attached curl.conf file (extract from zip file).
> 
> (*) The folder is located in:
> Windows XP = %USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop
> Windows Vista and up = %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\TiVo Desktop


This fixed my sudden Tivo transfer problem perfectly. Thank you!


----------



## mrmega

Morac,

Thank you very much for providing us the cookie fix (curl.conf modification) :up: It works really well on my end. 

I have a Series 2 Tivo, a Series 3 HD Tivo and Series 4 HD (4 channel) Tivo all connected to my network and I am using a Windows XP with Tivo Desktop to transfer programs. I have moved several programs off of each Tivo today to my computer's hard drive (with the correct day/time set of course) and so far have had no issues.

Just to share information, as of about 4pm EST some techs on their phone line are still blaming the issue on a Windows update :down:

The last person I spoke with last night knew it had nothing to do with a windows update so at least some of them know something.

I walked the tech I spoke to today at 4:00 through my experience and processes and told him that I had received no updates for XP so that could not possibly be the problem (it had already been put into the notes of my service calls from Saturday). I also pointed him to these boards so he could see for himself that it was a cookie issue (dates etc as you guys laid out yesterday) and he claimed he was taking notes and would forward them to his supervisor and the tech team etc. I also showed him the this thread.

He did at least know about changing the date as a work around.

I find it bizarre that after so much evidence that some C.S. agents/techs are still blaming the problem on a Microsoft update.


To all you other guys who are knowledgeable and have been posting the information about the true nature of the problem and the solutions this weekend, THANK YOU SO VERY VERY MUCH!

I spent a lot of time late late Friday/Early Saturday restarting computers and networks and uninstalling/reinstalling etc to no avail of course. I finally gave up and went to bed. When I got up I started searching for info on the web which led me to the kmttg thread which led me to other threads. I used the date change yesterday and found the curl.conf fix today.

You all really should be commended and I want you to know that I really appreciate your efforts. 

Now I just need to try kmttg and PyTivo and some of the other things you guys developed/use. I had no idea there were other solutions because up until Friday Night I had never had any problems really.

Respectfully and Appreciatively,
mrmega


----------



## TVBill

morac said:


> I found a work around for TiVo Desktop. There's a curl.conf file in the TiVo Desktop settings folder (*). This can be used to add parameters passed to curl.
> 
> Make a backup of curl.conf and then edit it with a text editor and add the following line to the bottom of the file:
> 
> Or just use the attached curl.conf file (extract from zip file).
> 
> (*) The folder is located in:
> Windows XP = %USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop
> Windows Vista and up = %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\TiVo Desktop


Infrequent visitor to the site, but I'm compelled to post my first comment to say THANK YOU for this fix. Works perfectly, and I'd spent hours trying to diagnose the problem. This community is a great resource for TiVo users both advanced and tech-challenged and I know I'll be stopping by these boards more often. 

Thanks again!


----------



## dgtucker

Thank you so much, everyone, and especially @morac. Another batch of transfers are clicking along here at my house now.

Let's stop being so angry with TiVo, though. They just got bad intel from the Mayans and didn't realize it would be a big deal...


----------



## msmart

Thanks morac, for the simple fix!! Back to transferring. Thanks again!


----------



## unitron

msmart said:


> Thanks morac, for the simple fix!! Back to transferring. Thanks again!


*morac/notting 2016*

*with wmcbrine for secdef*


----------



## degobahjunk

I've been googling, uninstalling, re-installing, re-booting, using the TiVoDesktopCleaner, clearing my cache, moving files, system restore, turning firewalls on & off, checking all sorts of settings.... on & on. I could not figure out why the last day my files transferred was 2/15/13. I have a laptop running XP Pro SP3. I use Desktop 2.5.1 & I kept getting, "An internal error has occurred." I just recovered last week from a complete hard drive failure and subsequent replacement, and have been slowly getting all my programs up & running, codecs figured out, etc. Just when I thought I got TiVo Desktop 2.5.1 working great, it showed all my programs on my TiVo HD but then just wouldn't transfer them for the last few days. I'd get, "An internal error occurred." Thank you to *notting *for posting this crazy simple "fix." I hope TiVo fixes this for real soon, because I can't keep the date wrong on my computer all the time..... I just downloaded the curl.conf zipped file that morac posted. Hoping that'll fix the issue w/o having to change my computer's date. I didn't even have a curl.conf file. I'm wondering if I deleted it in the frenzy of deletes I performed today. I did notice I had a TransferCookies.Bad in my Tivo Desktop folder.... But I deleted it. Oye, what a day. Thanks *morac*!!


----------



## bcamp

I am so grateful for the curl.conf fix. It has saved me much time with TiVo support. We all know how clueless they keep the level 1 staff and it takes a bomb-threat to get a problem escalated. (JK on the bomb-threat)


----------



## unitron

bcamp said:


> I am so grateful for the curl.conf fix. It has saved me much time with TiVo support. We all know how clueless they keep the level 1 staff and it takes a bomb-threat to get a problem escalated. (JK on the bomb-threat)


If you keep threating them with joke bombs you're never going to get anywhere, you have to make them think you mean business.

Wait, what's that? No one at Homeland Security has anything even approaching a sense of humor? Despite what they put people through at airports?

Well, in that case, never mind.


----------



## bcamp

unitron said:


> If you keep threating them with joke bombs you're never going to get anywhere, you have to make them think you mean business.
> 
> Wait, what's that? No one at Homeland Security has anything even approaching a sense of humor? Despite what they put people through at airports?
> 
> Well, in that case, never mind.


I meant I was kidding that the bomb-threat worked!


----------



## tluxon

morac said:


> I found a work around for TiVo Desktop. There's a curl.conf file in the TiVo Desktop settings folder (*). This can be used to add parameters passed to curl.
> 
> Make a backup of curl.conf and then edit it with a text editor and add the following line to the bottom of the file:
> 
> Or just use the attached curl.conf file (extract from zip file).
> 
> (*) The folder is located in:
> Windows XP = %USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop
> Windows Vista and up = %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\TiVo Desktop


This is working great for TiVo Desktop (Thanks!), but I still can't download with pyTivo. Any workarounds for that? wmcbrine?


----------



## BORIF

got hit with this bug after installing a slew of windows updates. thank you morac for providing a fix to the coding challenged.


----------



## degobahjunk

morac said:


> I found a work around for TiVo Desktop. There's a curl.conf file in the TiVo Desktop settings folder (*). This can be used to add parameters passed to curl.
> 
> Make a backup of curl.conf and then edit it with a text editor and add the following line to the bottom of the file:
> 
> Or just use the attached curl.conf file (extract from zip file).
> 
> (*) The folder is located in:
> Windows XP = %USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop
> Windows Vista and up = %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\TiVo Desktop


 I downloaded this curl.conf file because mine was just plain missing. I opened it into my TiVo Desktop folder. It's in there with Cookies, History, TransferCookies, & TransferQueue Files.

When I switched my computer date back to today the transfers failed again, despite adding this curl.conf file.

Am I missing something? Do I need to reboot? Again? This would probably be my 7th or 8th reboot in the last 24 hours... Arrrrgggghhhh. Frustrated. I need to have my dates right for my work.

Thanks, JW


----------



## unitron

degobahjunk said:


> I downloaded this curl.conf file because mine was just plain missing. I opened it into my TiVo Desktop folder. It's in there with Cookies, History, TransferCookies, & TransferQueue Files.
> 
> When I switched my computer date back to today the transfers failed again, despite adding this curl.conf file.
> 
> Am I missing something? Do I need to reboot? Again? This would probably be my 7th or 8th reboot in the last 24 hours... Arrrrgggghhhh. Frustrated. I need to have my dates right for my work.
> 
> Thanks, JW


To quote myself from another thread

"You may be looking for it in the wrong place.

Desktop install in Program Files, but also sticks some stuff, including curl.conf, in the user profile section.

That morac post I link to shows how to find it for XP and Vista and up. "

For instance, here's where mine is on an XP machine

C:\Documents and Settings\unitron\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop


----------



## wmcbrine

tluxon said:


> This is working great for TiVo Desktop (Thanks!), but I still can't download with pyTivo. Any workarounds for that? wmcbrine?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9527267#post9527267
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9527530#post9527530


----------



## degobahjunk

unitron said:


> To quote myself from another thread
> 
> "You may be looking for it in the wrong place.
> 
> Desktop install in Program Files, but also sticks some stuff, including curl.conf, in the user profile section.
> 
> That morac post I link to shows how to find it for XP and Vista and up. "
> 
> For instance, here's where mine is on an XP machine
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\unitron\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop


Well, I just rebooted. Didn't help. I'm running XP Pro. My folder location is:

C:\Documents and Settings\JW\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop

So I think I found it Okay, but like I said (I think), I had no curl.conf file in there by the time I found these threads.

What I do have in there now is:
Cache (Folder)
Music (Folder)
Photos (Folder)
TransferRules (Folder)
Cookies (file)
curl.conf (file)
History (file)
ImageRotations (file) this one is new since my re-boot
TransferCookies (file)
TranferQueue (file)
TranferQueue.bad (file) this one is also new since my reboot

I'm about to give up & just change the stupid date every time I need to transfer.


----------



## morac

degobahjunk said:


> Well, I just rebooted. Didn't help. I'm running XP Pro. My folder location is:
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\JW\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop


It looks like you found the correct folder. I'm assuming your Windows login name in is "JW"?

If it's not working, then either the curl.conf file is somehow corrupted or for some reason TiVo Desktop isn't calling curl.exe with the parameters it usually does.

You can check the later by looking at the logs\DownloadManager.log file and searching for "Desktop\curl.exe". The path to the curl.conf will be on that line after the "--config" parameter.

I'm not sure of a good way to test the former, other than to throw in some extra parameters into the curl.conf file and see if they are used. Parameters can be found here, just leave off the "--" when adding them.


----------



## Rapha59

Just a quick checkin

Running : 
- Windows 7
- Tivo Desktop V. 2.8.3 (412370)

Saturday, Tivo Customer Service CHAT says, "we found out about it this morning, and are trying to figure it out...try again in 24-48 hours..."

Just now, TiVo customer service CHAT says, "we're still working on figuring out what's going on..." 

In the meantime, I searched here (tivocommunity.com) , found the "change the Date back to 02-13", tried that, and all is well. Well, I mean, ... under the circumstances. 

So I sent the customer service chat rep the link to this thread and suggested he might want to check out the tivoCommunity.com.. as they seem to know a tad more than YOU at this point. (and prompted closed the chat)

SO THANK YOU !! 

Raph


----------



## rhatsaruck

> The curl.conf patch worked for me as long as I did not apply the most recent Windows 7 critical updates.
> 
> Once I applied the Windows 7 critical updates the TiVo transfers failed. I had to reset the date in order for the TiVo transfers to continue.
> 
> I am running Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit SP1 fully patched and TiVo Desktop 2.8.3.


What I wrote above quoted is wrong due to my error.

The curl.conf patch DOES in fact work on my machine after applying the most recent Windows 7 critical updates using today's date.

I offer my apologies to all. And I offer my thanks to morac for discovering this fix.



morac said:


> I found a work around for TiVo Desktop.  There's a curl.conf file in the TiVo Desktop settings folder (*). This can be used to add parameters passed to curl.
> 
> Make a backup of curl.conf and then edit it with a text editor and add the following line to the bottom of the file:
> 
> Or just use the attached curl.conf file (extract from zip file).
> 
> (*) The folder is located in:
> Windows XP = %USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop
> Windows Vista and up = %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\TiVo Desktop


----------



## mrmega

degobahjunk said:


> Am I missing something? Do I need to reboot? Again? This would probably be my 7th or 8th reboot in the last 24 hours... Arrrrgggghhhh. Frustrated. I need to have my dates right for my work.
> 
> Thanks, JW


Hi JW,

When I applied the curl.config file I did need to reboot for it to take effect. I tried before rebooting and it didn't work. So for any of you who are going to apply this, I would suggest a reboot.

I have transferred files from a Series 2, Series 3 HD and a Series 4 HD tivo ever since I applied the curl.conf file yesterday with no issues. 

Thanks again to all you guys who are knowledgeable and have been helping us less experienced users. I and many others really appreciate your contributions to the community.

mrmega


----------



## christopherkoch

After adding the simple line that you provided, all 4 of my TIVO desktop's immediately accepted program transfers. No computer restart.
I can now resume adding to my 16 terabytes of movies and programs. Thanks again. You are my hero. p.s. I have 3 dogs that love cats...


----------



## saramj

morac said:


> I found a work around for TiVo Desktop. There's a curl.conf file in the TiVo Desktop settings folder (*). This can be used to add parameters passed to curl.
> 
> Make a backup of curl.conf and then edit it with a text editor and add the following line to the bottom of the file:
> 
> Or just use the attached curl.conf file (extract from zip file).
> 
> (*) The folder is located in:
> Windows XP = %USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop
> Windows Vista and up = %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\TiVo Desktop


Can you please explain for those of us non computer hard drive people how to replace the file. Is it as simple as opening the zip file and coying the file to the folder. If I want to change the last line of the curl, can I assume I open the file in notepad, add the last line and click save then close and all will be well?
Thanks


----------



## morac

saramj said:


> Can you please explain for those of us non computer hard drive people how to replace the file. Is it as simple as opening the zip file and coying the file to the folder. If I want to change the last line of the curl, can I assume I open the file in notepad, add the last line and click save then close and all will be well?
> Thanks


Opening it in notepad and copying and pasting the text as a new line will work.


----------



## degobahjunk

AlMejias said:


> In my case there was no curl.conf file in my Tivo Desktop install or config folders so I created a file in the suggested folder and added that line to it. It worked! Until there is a permanent fix that will work with the browser download method as well, this will do.


Hi AlMejias,

I don't have a curl.conf file either & the one that I downloaded from morac just isn't working. Can you tell me how to create the file the way you did?

This is the information in the curl.conf file I have from morac when opened in NotePad:

user-agent = TivoDownloader/0.1
speed-time = 30
verbose
cookie = "sid=abc"

Would this content remain the same?

I'm really not sure why this seems to work for everyone but me... :sigh:

I'm running TiVo Desktop 2.5.1 on Windows XP Pro.

Thanks, JW


----------



## morac

degobahjunk said:


> I'm really not sure why this seems to work for everyone but me... :sigh:
> 
> I'm running TiVo Desktop 2.5.1 on Windows XP Pro.
> 
> Thanks, JW


 Could be that you are using a really old version of TiVo Desktop. The latest version is 2.8.3.


----------



## dk_girl

Joined so I could say thank you to morac. Also, so other hapless uers can google the error message, using Tivo Desktop I would get the following error message when the transfer failed:

"System cannot find the file specified" and like others said, the episode in the transfer list would appear with a red X.

For the user for whom it didn't work, have you modified your windows user account with the windows transfer settings thinamajig? My user account used to be of the form User but now it's COMPUTER_NAME.User, and I had to follow the right one from C:Users.

Oh, and after you modify the curl.conf file, did you restart (not your computer but) Tivo Desktop?

Also try opening the Cookies file in the same directory as curl.conf with Notepad and then close it again without doing anything-- I think that forced Tivo Desktop to reload the cookies (but I'm not certain about that).

Good luck!


----------



## cmthomson

I tried the curl.conf patch, but no joy. Changing the date did work though.
I'm running fully patched win7pro64. The log showed that the curl.conf was being used, but then said curl code 22 response code 400. The UI said system could not find files.

Anyway, switching to kmttg and using java download, all is copacetic.

(BTW, the kmttg decoded files are ac3 audio, as opposed to the direct show dump files, which are aac. I had to mess with WMP12 to grok ac3; this is most easily done with the CNet Windows 7 Codec Pack.)


----------



## abbydancer

I haven't posted in a long time, but decided to to add my thanks. 

My transfers stopped working at around 4pm on Friday, after transferring 1 of 5 shows.

That evening I spent about an hour on chat with Tivo support - while in the meantime, a different set of shows was merrily downloading on my Mac.
Supports suggestion - unistall-desktop cleanup - reinstall. It didn't work.

I have an older Windows box on XP (i'm on 7) that hasn't been booted in a while, so I went there and installed the latest. (I figured I have an older windows system so maybe it was my machine). Got the same error. At the point we rebooted the tivos, and the network. No luck. Saturday we left for the weekend.

Came home today, hoping that maybe the quiescent system over the weekend would solve. Nope.

So I came here to ask what could possibly cause this strange thing (two different computers???) and found this thread. 

I added the line to curl.conf and my transfers are back.

I'm so glad I kept the bookmark and the forums are still active.

morac, thank you so much for solving and posting.

I am curious about the cause.


----------



## morac

abbydancer said:


> I am curious about the cause.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9526758#post9526758


----------



## abbydancer

morac said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9526758#post9526758


My bad I reread this thread after I posted and saw that. Thanks again.


----------



## lynnalexandra

The "work around" leaves me intimidated and unsure about what to do. To qoute some advice I got on these forums a few years ago, maybe when I have time this weekend, I'll have a big glass of brave juice - and give it a whirl.

Very very frustrating. I called Tivo late afternoon on Feb. 17 - and got the story that it was a windows update problem. They said maybe they'd find a fix within a week. If not call back next week. That is so outrageous and not acceptable. And it's complicating another unsolved issue that since the Fall update, the Tivo is registering the wrong file size. Hence, the Tivo thinks it's filled up, when it's only 25-30% capacity with sd files. The rep yesterday said that they knew about that bug - and would be providing a fix in the spring update. I questioned why they didn't send a fix out sooner rather than waiting for an entire program update - and her response was she could see my point, but at least it was better than being told it would take a year.

So one of the reasons I'm transferring fast and furious to my desktop, is to remove commercials and pull shows back to the Tivo - so they will register as closer to 300-400MB per 1/2 hour sit com - instead of 2100MB. And now that the cookies are expired, I can't use that work around.

Lynn.

PS - the one positive from my call was that the rep adviced me how to fix the broken netflix app (reboot modem, router, Tivo - and relink to my netflix account).


----------



## morac

There's now an official response about this problem. It basically says, TTG is broken and to turn the clock back as a work around. I'm not sure why they don't mention the other work around, but they don't. They also state it's only affecting Windows PCs which is wrong.

http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/fo...D=11072636&channelID=10&portalPageId=10432560


----------



## degobahjunk

2.5.1 never had a curl.conf file. So just adding one to the TiVo Destop folder didn't solve the problem. (And yes, I did have the correct location & folder.) I don't even know what a conf file is, but 2.5.1 apparently didn't rely on one, so that particular fix didn't work.

I gave up & downloaded 2.8.3, added the *cookie = "sid=abc"* line & I'm back in business. No wonder it seemed like such an easy fix for so many others! My new TiVo Desktop is currently transferring!!

Thanks notting, unitron & especially morac for figuring this all out!


----------



## morac

I did notice that the TiVoTransfer.xml file wasn't cleaned up after the transfer finished. I don't know if that was because of the failed transfer or a side effect of the work around. I didn't have a chance to test further. It didn't seem to cause problems.


----------



## saramj

morac said:


> Opening it in notepad and copying and pasting the text as a new line will work.


Morac
Could you please explain in more detail how we find this file in Widows 8 and make the correction. I did find a CURL file however, it was not allowed to be opened in note pad and when I right clicked and clicked open a window flashed and that was it. 
I tried searching for the path you gave in your first post for Windows Vista and above but found nothing. I am using TiVo desktop 2.8.3
Thanks


----------



## howards

lynnalexandra said:


> The "work around" leaves me intimidated and unsure about what to do. To qoute some advice I got on these forums a few years ago, maybe when I have time this weekend, I'll have a big glass of brave juice - and give it a whirl.
> 
> Very very frustrating. I called Tivo late afternoon on Feb. 17 - and got the story that it was a windows update problem. They said maybe they'd find a fix within a week. If not call back next week. That is so outrageous and not acceptable. And it's complicating another unsolved issue that since the Fall update, the Tivo is registering the wrong file size. Hence, the Tivo thinks it's filled up, when it's only 25-30% capacity with sd files. The rep yesterday said that they knew about that bug - and would be providing a fix in the spring update. I questioned why they didn't send a fix out sooner rather than waiting for an entire program update - and her response was she could see my point, but at least it was better than being told it would take a year.
> 
> So one of the reasons I'm transferring fast and furious to my desktop, is to remove commercials and pull shows back to the Tivo - so they will register as closer to 300-400MB per 1/2 hour sit com - instead of 2100MB. And now that the cookies are expired, I can't use that work around.
> 
> Lynn.
> 
> PS - the one positive from my call was that the rep adviced me how to fix the broken netflix app (reboot modem, router, Tivo - and relink to my netflix account).


Sad to say, the Tivo support people seem nearly uniformly less knowledgeable than the people on this forum. Don't believe a word they said about it being a Windoze update problem.

But there is nothing difficult about the fix provided here. Make sure you have the latest version of Tivo Desktop, then modify the curl.conf file as indicated using Notepad. It's very easy - don't be intimidated.


----------



## unitron

howards said:


> Sad to say, the Tivo support people seem nearly uniformly less knowledgeable than the people on this forum. Don't believe a word they said about it being a Windoze update problem.
> 
> But there is nothing difficult about the fix provided here. Make sure you have the latest version of Tivo Desktop, then modify the curl.conf file as indicated using Notepad. It's very easy - don't be intimidated.


And make sure that Notepad doesn't rename it curl.conf.txt

Although TiVo should quit blaming Windows and tell the truth about it being their own screwup, I can't blame them for not wanting to tell customers to start monkeying around with files on their computers--too much potential for disaster.

If you click on Adjust Date/Time, the worst that can happen is that you set the date/time on the computer to something other than what it actually is.

Once you start editing files, especially if you're the kind of user who's liable to decide that if editing the text of that file in Notepad is good, using Word will be even better, who knows what could get screwed up.


----------



## morac

unitron said:


> Although TiVo should quit blaming Windows and tell the truth about it being their own screwup, I can't blame them for not wanting to tell customers to start monkeying around with files on their computers--too much potential for disaster.
> 
> If you click on Adjust Date/Time, the worst that can happen is that you set the date/time on the computer to something other than what it actually is.
> 
> Once you start editing files, especially if you're the kind of user who's liable to decide that if editing the text of that file in Notepad is good, using Word will be even better, who knows what could get screwed up.


TiVo's representatives on their help forums have now admitted to the bug and their official work around is to change the date. I'm assuming the phone support will get on the same page soon enough.

What I don't understand is why it's taking them so to release some kind of patch for this. They could easily release a patch that simply adds the lines to the curl.conf file or, if they don't want to send a bogus sid cookie, patch curl.exe to ignore the expiration date and distribute that.

The proper fix would be to fix the cookie on the TiVo DVRs and I expect they will for Premieres, but we all know that TiVo won't do that for Series 2 and Series 3 boxes, so patching the TiVo Desktop client is the only alternative.


----------



## unitron

morac said:


> TiVo's representatives on their help forums have now admitted to the bug and their official work around is to change the date. I'm assuming the phone support will get on the same page soon enough.
> 
> What I don't understand is why it's taking them so to release some kind of patch for this. They could easily release a patch that simply adds the lines to the curl.conf file or, if they don't want to send a bogus sid cookie, patch curl.exe to ignore the expiration date and distribute that.
> 
> The proper fix would be to fix the cookie on the TiVo DVRs and I expect they will for Premieres, but we all know that TiVo won't do that for Series 2 and Series 3 boxes, so patching the TiVo Desktop client is the only alternative.


They may have quit blaming Windows for it, but ol' tivojonathan never quite seems to get around to the "...and it's all our fault for outsourcing our coding to Mayans" part.


----------



## ggieseke

Jerry and Margret are both pushing hard behind the scenes for a fix.

Since I'm pretty sure they would have to recompile tivoapp for every box out there except S1s to fix the core issue, I expect that they'll just patch Desktop for now and work on updating the boxes in "TiVo time". Changing a few bytes here and there would be easy, but since the later S2s came out there's the whole anti-hacking issue to consider. It isn't just an update you whip up in a few minutes and release into wild.

Personally, I could care less thanks to notting & morac.


----------



## morac

There is absolutely no chance of TiVo patching the S2 or S3 boxes. Those are dead platforms (development-wise) so it's not going to happen. They can patch the Premieres in the next update, but the only universal fix is to patch TiVo Desktop to simply ignore the expired cookie.

I'm not even sure why the programmer even thought it was necessary to add a session cookie since there's no "session" to speak of. It's simply downloading a file, not making a banking transaction, which might be why the programmer never bothered to add a check to see if the session cookie is correct.


----------



## moyekj

Since TiVo contracts out TiVo Desktop software it may be more complicated than we think to get a simple patch in place and thus may take a lot longer that it should. If nothing else though, they could have a simple patch program that you can run to patch an existing installation with the fix instead of rolling out a new version.

Of course patching TiVo Desktop also doesn't fix the larger issue of web based downloads, and other 3rd party programs that have not already implemented a patch, but TiVo may take the position that those were never sanctioned methods anyway so no obligation to get them working. There's also TiVo Desktop for Mac dinosaur I guess they have to deal with too...


----------



## wmcbrine

morac said:


> There is absolutely no chance of TiVo patching the S2 or S3 boxes. Those are dead platforms (development-wise) so it's not going to happen. They can patch the Premieres in the next update, but the only universal fix is to patch TiVo Desktop to simply ignore the expired cookie.


Not exactly "universal", since it leaves their internal web server broken (granted, they've always labelled that as "unsupported"), along with any third-party apps that don't get patched.

I don't know to just what extent they've abandoned their own ability to update the S2 and S3, but as long as they can still do the checksums and push out a signed package, then they can patch tivoapp, even without the source, since the bad date is there in plain text.


----------



## morac

wmcbrine said:


> Not exactly "universal", since it leaves their internal web server broken (granted, they've always labelled that as "unsupported"), along with any third-party apps that don't get patched


Yes technically it's still broken for "unsupported" methods, but there are known workarounds for said methods. It's not that I don't think TiVo doesn't care about making it work for web browser and 3rd party, but I don't think they'll push out a TiVo side software update just to fix that. The web browser method doesn't even work for the suggestions or HD folder currently on the Premiere as it is.



wmcbrine said:


> I don't know to just what extent they've abandoned their own ability to update the S2 and S3, but as long as they can still do the checksums and push out a signed package, then they can patch tivoapp, even without the source, since the bad date is there in plain text.


Technically, I don't see any issues pushing out an update to S2 and S3 platforms, but I still believe it won't be done. TiVo won't (or shouldn't) risk breaking basic functionality on those boxes by sending out a full fledged update to fix this problem. Tivoapp could be patched, but that likely won't work because of the CRC checks.

It might be possible to "patch" the S2 and S3 boxes in the same way that S1 boxes are patched biannually to make changes related to daylight savings time. I don't know if that's possible though.

The latest info being given out by support reps is that the issue will be fixed within a week. There's no way that a S2/S3/Premiere software update can be implemented and regression tested in such a short time period.


----------



## saramj

Can anyone explain how to impliment this fix in the Windows 8 environment? I do not even see the same files or folders avaiable. There is a curl file, but it won't let me open or do anything with it. I have tried right clicking to open and also double clicking to open it. When I try double clicking, I get a blip on the screen then it goes away. The file path that has been listed for Windows Vista and above from what I can see does not exist in Windows 8.


----------



## morac

saramj said:


> Can anyone explain how to impliment this fix in the Windows 8 environment? I do not even see the same files or folders avaiable. There is a curl file, but it won't let me open or do anything with it. I have tried right clicking to open and also double clicking to open it. When I try double clicking, I get a blip on the screen then it goes away. The file path that has been listed for Windows Vista and above from what I can see does not exist in Windows 8.


It may be hidden, but it's in the same location as it is in Vista. See:

http://www.computerperformance.co.uk/win8/windows8-appdata_folder.htm


----------



## [email protected]

morac said:


> I found a work around for TiVo Desktop. There's a curl.conf file in the TiVo Desktop settings folder (*). This can be used to add parameters passed to curl.
> 
> Make a backup of curl.conf and then edit it with a text editor and add the following line to the bottom of the file:
> 
> cookie = "sid=abc"
> 
> Or just use the attached curl.conf file (extract from zip file).
> 
> (*) The folder is located in:
> Windows XP = %USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop
> Windows Vista and up = %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\TiVo Desktop


Odd, I did not have this file on my XP box. But it was in the 'recycle' bin. Restored it, and added the line. Works for me.

How were you able to determine this work-around?


----------



## unitron

saramj said:


> Can anyone explain how to impliment this fix in the Windows 8 environment? I do not even see the same files or folders avaiable. There is a curl file, but it won't let me open or do anything with it. I have tried right clicking to open and also double clicking to open it. When I try double clicking, I get a blip on the screen then it goes away. The file path that has been listed for Windows Vista and above from what I can see does not exist in Windows 8.


When/if you find curl.conf (and not curl.exe), don't double click, right click, and then click "open with..." and select notepad.


----------



## morac

[email protected] said:


> Odd, I did not have this file on my XP box. But it was in the 'recycle' bin. Restored it, and added the line. Works for me.
> 
> How were you able to determine this work-around?


It was a combination of things. Notting figured out the sid cookie expired. I discovered that the TiVo boxes will except any cookie named sid, not only the correct one. Moyekj added the *--cookie "sid=abc"* curl command line argument to kmttg. I knew TiVo Desktop uses curl and in the past I've dumped to parameters that TiVo Desktop passes to curl, so I knew it read in the curl.conf file as a configuration file. Once I remembered that, the work around was easy to implement.


----------



## ggieseke

morac said:


> Once I remembered that, the work around was easy to implement.


Only if your eyes glow.


----------



## qwerk

I sure hope they fix it soon.. sucks to have to change clock JUST to transfer a program


----------



## eskovan

morac said:


> I found a work around for TiVo Desktop. There's a curl.conf file in the TiVo Desktop settings folder (*). This can be used to add parameters passed to curl.
> 
> Make a backup of curl.conf and then edit it with a text editor and add the following line to the bottom of the file:
> 
> Or just use the attached curl.conf file (extract from zip file).
> 
> (*) The folder is located in:
> Windows XP = %USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop
> Windows Vista and up = %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\TiVo Desktop


I'd just like to add that the above fix worked like a charm for me! Thanks.

TiVo Desktop Plus 2.8.2 on Windows 7 Home Premium
TiVo Series 3 HD w/1TB WD ext


----------



## lynnalexandra

I knew that even simple wouldn't be simple for me.

I have Tivo Desktop 2.8.2 - and Windows XP. Just finding notepad took me a while - but I've got it opened. And I downloaded and extracted the curl.conf file from Morac.

But I can't find anything in my Tivo folder. I go to application data/Tivo - but when I click on the Tivo folder, there's a folder that says conversion profiles. But if I double click on that, nothing appears. The properties for this conversion profile folder says 0 bytes. Seems to be an empty folder.

So I could use help finding the actual curl.conf file. And I could use dummy steps for where to back it up and how? I know this seems ridiculously rudimentary - sorry. And I don't understand - if I make a back-up - am I opening the back up in notepad (which I've never used before)? and I"m adding this line to the bottom? If so, how do I get this back up edited file to be the one that goes back into the Tivo app folder?

I am really hoping I can get this done. Especially after reading people having their doubts about whether the S2's and S3's will get fixed.

thanks.
Lynn.


----------



## unitron

lynnalexandra said:


> I knew that even simple wouldn't be simple for me.
> 
> I have Tivo Desktop 2.8.2 - and Windows XP. Just finding notepad took me a while - but I've got it opened. And I downloaded and extracted the curl.conf file from Morac.
> 
> But I can't find anything in my Tivo folder. I go to application data/Tivo - but when I click on the Tivo folder, there's a folder that says conversion profiles. But if I double click on that, nothing appears. The properties for this conversion profile folder says 0 bytes. Seems to be an empty folder.
> 
> So I could use help finding the actual curl.conf file. And I could use dummy steps for where to back it up and how? I know this seems ridiculously rudimentary - sorry. And I don't understand - if I make a back-up - am I opening the back up in notepad (which I've never used before)? and I"m adding this line to the bottom? If so, how do I get this back up edited file to be the one that goes back into the Tivo app folder?
> 
> I am really hoping I can get this done. Especially after reading people having their doubts about whether the S2's and S3's will get fixed.
> 
> thanks.
> Lynn.


I'm running XP

Here's the path to the folder where curl.conf is for me

C:\Documents and Settings\unitron\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop

but if you don't know how to use the Windows program Explorer (which is not Internet Explorer, but a file manager that debuted in Windows 95 before Microsoft released an Internet browser), then try this--

Click on Start, then on Run, and in the box type

notepad C:\Documents and Settings\unitron\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop\curl.conf

only substitute your user name where it says unitron, and then click Okay.

You should get a big white box with

user-agent = TivoDownloader/0.1
speed-time = 30
verbose

in it.

If you get a blank box, then your curl.conf must be somewhere else, and you should close that box without typing anything in it, and if it asks if you want to exit without saving, say yes, because otherwise it'll create a new, empty file with that name.


----------



## saramj

morac said:


> It was a combination of things. Notting figured out the sid cookie expired. I discovered that the TiVo boxes will except any cookie named sid, not only the correct one. Moyekj added the *--cookie "sid=abc"* curl command line argument to kmttg. I knew TiVo Desktop uses curl and in the past I've dumped to parameters that TiVo Desktop passes to curl, so I knew it read in the curl.conf file as a configuration file. Once I remembered that, the work around was easy to implement.


Why in the world would TiVo place a cookie that expires???? Seems to me there should be something there with no date.


----------



## kellyf

For anyone using kmttg for downloading tivo files, for now just go into File/Configuration/
select the Program Options tab and check the "Use Java for download and tivodecode decrypt" option. This will download your tivo files without having to change your clock or configure anything else.

Works great!

I'm using a Mac running OS X 10.6.8


----------



## wmcbrine

saramj said:


> Why in the world would TiVo place a cookie that expires???? Seems to me there should be something there with no date.


Good question. It actually makes sense for cookies to have an expiration date, for most of their uses, and certainly for the "sessions" that TiVo seems to have intended here (though they weren't implemented properly). But why a specific, hardwired date, used for all cookies? That makes no sense at all.

I can only attribute it to laziness and ignorance. I imagine a programmer being told to add cookies, and just copying and pasting some example text.


----------



## steve614

This is how I found the curl.conf file on my Windows 7 computer:

I clicked on Computer, then Local Disk. In the search box (upper right), I entered curl.

There was only one entry for a curl.conf that had TiVo Desktop listed in the path.

I right clicked that and selected open file location, and there it was.

At first, Windows saw it as an unknown file type, but I was able to open it with Notepad.
From that point, the fix was simple.


----------



## msmart

@Lynn, 

unitron gave you good directions. Another way to find the curl.conf file in Windows XP is to enter this into the Start > Run box:

%userprofile%\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop

When the window opens up, right click on the curl.conf file and choose Edit.


----------



## dlfl

wmcbrine said:


> Good question. It actually makes sense for cookies to have an expiration date, for most of their uses, and certainly for the "sessions" that TiVo seems to have intended here (though they weren't implemented properly). But why a specific, hardwired date, used for all cookies? That makes no sense at all.
> 
> I can only attribute it to laziness and ignorance. I imagine a programmer being told to add cookies, and just copying and pasting some example text.


 And we all know that kind of error *never* happens with "professional" programmers, especially when we all know their bosses always give them reasonable deadlines and ample resources to get the job done perfectly.  Just sayin' attributing it *only* to "laziness and ignorance" is a tad harsh.


----------



## malayphred

I am running Windows 8 and can't make this work.

Can anyone explain this to me like I'm 12?


----------



## howards

The official latest response from Tivo is that the curl.conf fix is a "power user level" fix, and their recommendation is to change the clock.

I lodged my protest.

http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/fo...D=11072636&channelID=10&portalPageId=10432560


----------



## wmcbrine

howards said:


> The official latest response from Tivo is that the curl.conf fix is a "power user level" fix, and their recommendation is to change the clock.


I am genuinely disgusted.


----------



## lynnalexandra

Unitron - thank you. Those were just the kind of details I needed.

I do know how to use explorer but when I navigated to the Tivo folder on my pc and clicked it, it seemed empty. When I navigated to it on my laptop, I find the curl file, but right clicking did not give an option to open with notepad or edit. I didn't really understand notepad and couldn't seem to get the curl file to open in notepad.

Your instructions to type start, run and then enter
notepad C:\Documents and Settings\Lynn\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop\curl.conf worked. On my computers, it opened the curl file in notepad. I could see the contents matched what you indicated. I added the line to the bottom:
cookie "sid=abc"

I clicked save, then exit. And my Tivo program started retransferring the programs it failed to transfer on saturday. I did not have to restart Tivo desktop.

Thanks also to Morac and Notting for your generosity and wisdom.

Lynn.


----------



## dlfl

howards said:


> The official latest response from Tivo is that the curl.conf fix is a "power user level" fix, and their recommendation is to change the clock.
> 
> I lodged my protest.
> 
> http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/fo...D=11072636&channelID=10&portalPageId=10432560


LOL. I wouldn't recommend a TiVo to anyone who *wasn't* a power user. I'd hate to be at the mercy of TiVo and TWC support to keep mine working at least. Are there actually Tivo users who just buy it, plug it in, and get it working for years without becoming power users -- or having one to help them? Editing curl.conf is the simplest fix I've done relative to my TiVo experience.


----------



## dpw

Thanks to morac for this quick fix. So glad that dedicated and passionate tivo users contribute to this forum. Thank you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe Siegler

howards said:


> The official latest response from Tivo is that the curl.conf fix is a "power user level" fix, and their recommendation is to change the clock.
> 
> I lodged my protest.
> 
> http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/fo...D=11072636&channelID=10&portalPageId=10432560


wow. That's amazingly stupid.


----------



## judyn

dlfl said:


> LOL. I wouldn't recommend a TiVo to anyone who *wasn't* a power user. I'd hate to be at the mercy of TiVo and TWC support to keep mine working at least. Are there actually Tivo users who just buy it, plug it in, and get it working for years without becoming power users -- or having one to help them?


I think many people use it just like the brain dead DVRs that come with cable or satellite service. They seem to have no interest in watching what they want to watch when they want to watch it and where they want to watch it.

However, up to this point, Tivo Desktop worked without fiddling. The only issue I remember needing advice for was when the Tivo hangs thinking it has something in its transfer queue. Who would think you have to leave it off for a very long period of time before it forgets. Some say 2 hours but I know it doesn't need to be that long.

pytivo is another story. My initial install years ago was awkward. Now it is easier but it didnt' seem to come with a pytivo.cmd so I had to copy that from the old install and update it to the new location (Windows 7, not in Program Files this time, even tho I had no problem with it in Program Files).

We are very lucky that some people like to help other people! I don't know how I would have been able to keep some of my modern toys working without such forums. In other cases you can just save a lot of time by asking a simple question.


----------



## malayphred

malayphred said:


> I am running Windows 8 and can't make this work.
> 
> Can anyone explain this to me like I'm 12?


Bump


----------



## gamoses

thank you all for this thread!


----------



## malayphred

malayphred said:


> I am running Windows 8 and can't make this work.
> 
> Can anyone explain this to me like I'm 12?


Never mind.

Somehow I got it figured out.

Please don't ask me how


----------



## steve614

Let me guess...

You rebooted the computer?


----------



## rickertc

Thanks so much for the fix! I updated the curl.conf file like you described and my downloads are now working! YEAH. Too bad Tivo didn't come up with this fix in the last few days.


----------



## malayphred

steve614 said:


> Let me guess...
> 
> You rebooted the computer?


Yeh, I guess the 52'nd time was a charm lol.


----------



## greg10

howards said:


> Sudden file transfer failures kmttg/tivo desktop
> 
> I have had file transfers working fine for a very long time in both kmttg and Tivo Desktop. Today they suddenly stopped working. I can see the Tivos and get the Now Playing Lists, but when I start a transfer it aborts with an error. Tivo Desktop log says "error 4" but I can't find anywhere what that means.
> 
> File transfers started failing on 3 Tivos simultaneously.
> 
> I tried a whole bunch of things. Stumbled across one thing that worked. Changed kmttg to use Java instead of Curl. Tivo Desktop still does not work.
> 
> If anyone has any ideas, I'd love to hear them. If not, at least I'm documenting a partial fix for this problem


Same here, exact same symptoms.


----------



## Cdclark

morac said:


> I found a work around for TiVo Desktop. There's a curl.conf file in the TiVo Desktop settings folder (*). This can be used to add parameters passed to curl.
> 
> Make a backup of curl.conf and then edit it with a text editor and add the following line to the bottom of the file:
> 
> Or just use the attached curl.conf file (extract from zip file).
> 
> (*) The folder is located in:
> Windows XP = %USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop
> Windows Vista and up = %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\TiVo Desktop


Perfect, Thanks!


----------



## TomJ

Another BIG THANKS to morac!

Regards,
Tom
("Look Ma, I'm a power user!")


----------



## howards

Anybody who can coordinate with their cable company and get a CableCard working with a Premiere and get wireless networking working right (and securely) is a power user.


----------



## malayphred

howards said:


> Anybody who can coordinate with their cable company and get a CableCard working with a Premiere and get wireless networking working right (and securely) is a power user.


I can do all that.

But Windows 8 brought me to my knees.

Didn't ANYONE else do this with W8?????

I must be in the Twilight Zone (Oops - my age is showing ).


----------



## unitron

malayphred said:


> I can do all that.
> 
> But Windows 8 brought me to my knees.
> 
> Didn't ANYONE else do this with W8?????
> 
> I must be in the Twilight Zone (Oops - my age is showing ).


Windows 8 makes you an overpowered user.


----------



## Justin_Awe

Working as I type! Thank you to all involved in offering the workaround and subsequent feedback. :up:

PS. I thought I'd find this glitch a week long problem with Google Search causing my fingertips to run red.


----------



## steve614

Number 1 rule when it comes to support.

Come here before calling TiVo.


----------



## schwinn

morac said:


> I found a work around for TiVo Desktop...


Thank you, Morac... this worked perfectly.

For the support people, they should know that this problem happened to me on a fresh, brand new install of Win7 (x64 Ultimate) and with a fresh download of Tivo Desktop 2.8.3 from the Tivo site. Bottom line, it IS a problem on their end... because even my ancient XP install (dual boot) works fine.

Interestingly enough, the curl.conf on the XP side doesn't have any "cookie" in it
either... but it works there (granted, that install has been upgraded from older installs...)


----------



## ccd

morac's curl fix - BRILLIANT!


----------



## fishstick22

morac said:


> I found a work around for TiVo Desktop. There's a curl.conf file in the TiVo Desktop settings folder (*). This can be used to add parameters passed to curl.
> 
> Make a backup of curl.conf and then edit it with a text editor and add the following line to the bottom of the file:
> 
> Or just use the attached curl.conf file (extract from zip file).
> 
> (*) The folder is located in:
> Windows XP = %USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop
> Windows Vista and up = %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\TiVo Desktop


Thanks a million! I tried everything else over the last few days after my auto transfers suddenly stopped working. This fixed it. Wish I had seen this first before reinstalling and restarting a bunch of times (and uninstalling my AV, etc).

Wonder what the heck is making this file dissapear?


----------



## pdxsdm

This fix did not work for me. I had to resort back to the 2-13 date change and it worked before and after I tried the Curl fix. Running Windows7 PC. I haven't found a Tivo Support solution for this yet. Has anyone else? Hate to keep setting my PC's to 2-13 as a work around.


----------



## pdxsdm

I posted earlier saying this didn't work but I must've done something wrong. Retried it this morning and it's brilliant. No date setbacks and TTG transfer working perfectly S2, and two premieres. What a genius. My hat is off to you sir.


----------



## Call Me Richard

This started for me when my new Netgear ReadyNAS Ultra could no longer do its archive function. I won't bother to tell you all the stuff I tried (including re-making the Cat 5 connection plugs on my long run to the Bedroom Tivo). I have written to Netgear about this. I feel sorry for them. I'm sure this will take a firmware update to fix this. I hope they subect Tivo to ridicule and mockery, and charge them a fine dinner out for the trouble they have caused!


----------



## paengr

degobahjunk said:


> Hi AlMejias,
> 
> I don't have a curl.conf file either & the one that I downloaded from morac just isn't working. Can you tell me how to create the file the way you did?
> 
> This is the information in the curl.conf file I have from morac when opened in NotePad:
> 
> user-agent = TivoDownloader/0.1
> speed-time = 30
> verbose
> cookie = "sid=abc"
> 
> Would this content remain the same?
> 
> I'm really not sure why this seems to work for everyone but me... :sigh:
> 
> I'm running TiVo Desktop 2.5.1 on Windows XP Pro.
> 
> Thanks, JW


degobahjunk - don't jump yet!!! Do a search on your C: and include all subfolders and all hidden and system files. I had a SECOND curl.conf file lurking in a TEMP user profile. When I added cookie = "sid=abc", it worked. I DID NOT need to reboot, just needed to restart Desktop (2.8.3). Date and time are now set to the correct values.

(Don't ask my why it is looking in some other profile directory to read the config file... Given the sloppy coding and testing I am hearing about here, almost anything is possible.)

morac, please take note - you may hear more of this from XP Pro users with multiple user profiles, but MANY THANKS for putting us on the right track!!!


----------



## morac

paengr said:


> degobahjunk - don't jump yet!!! Do a search on your C: and include all subfolders and all hidden and system files. I had a SECOND curl.conf file lurking in a TEMP user profile. When I added cookie = "sid=abc", it worked. I DID NOT need to reboot, just needed to restart Desktop (2.8.3). Date and time are now set to the correct values.
> 
> (Don't ask my why it is looking in some other profile directory to read the config file... Given the sloppy coding and testing I am hearing about here, almost anything is possible.)
> 
> morac, please take note - you may hear more of this from XP Pro users with multiple user profiles, but MANY THANKS for putting us on the right track!!!


His problem is/was that he is/was running TiVo Desktop 2.5.1. The fix only works in 2.8.3 (possibly 2.8 and above).


----------



## tadas

I can confirm that morac's patch does not seem to work with the 2.6.2 version, even though there *is* a curl.conf in that version. Unfortunately, later versions don't seem to get along with my ancient Series 2 with lifetime service...


----------



## unitron

tadas said:


> I can confirm that morac's patch does not seem to work with the 2.6.2 version, even though there *is* a curl.conf in that version. Unfortunately, later versions don't seem to get along with my ancient Series 2 with lifetime service...


What version of Windows are you running?

I'm using 2.8.2 on 3 different PCs running XP and have no problems (now that curl.conf is patched) with a 140, a 240, a 540, and a couple of 649s, as well as a 652 and a 648.

Now if only I could get it to work with my Philips and Sony S1s.


----------



## jsrober

morac said:


> I found a work around for TiVo Desktop.


Thank you!

Here's the Java code I used to add this cookie to my client:

BasicClientCookie cookie = new BasicClientCookie("sid", "abc");
cookie.setDomain("tivo");
cookie.setPath("/");
cookieStore = new BasicCookieStore();
cookieStore.addCookie(cookie);


----------



## murgatroyd

Finally got around to adding morac's fix to my curl.conf file, and tested TiVo Desktop. Works beautifully. Thanks, morac!


----------



## tadas

unitron said:


> What version of Windows are you running?
> 
> I'm using 2.8.2 on 3 different PCs running XP and have no problems (now that curl.conf is patched) with a 140, a 240, a 540, and a couple of 649s, as well as a 652 and a 648.
> 
> Now if only I could get it to work with my Philips and Sony S1s.


Thanks, unitron, for the wake up; when I got my current Tivo back in 2009, the latest was 2.7.0, which did not play well with my Series 2 unit. I never followed up on later releases as 2.6.2 worked until this cookie incident.

Folks running versions older than 2.8.2, try updating to it (make sure you have the installer for the older version just in case, as well as Tivo Desktop Cleaner), and apply morac's patch. It should work; it did for me.


----------



## degobahjunk

tadas said:


> I can confirm that morac's patch does not seem to work with the 2.6.2 version, even though there *is* a curl.conf in that version. Unfortunately, later versions don't seem to get along with my ancient Series 2 with lifetime service...


Oh no... really? I don't even know if 2.8.3 (that I just installed) will work with my other TiVo Series 2. I've been so caught up in fixing the connection with my HD I didn't even think of that! Maybe that's why I stuck with 2.5.1 for so long. I don't even remember. My Series 2 w/ lifetime subscription is currently not recording anything & I haven't gotten around to figuring out why. It's on a tv we haven't used in months.... my next TiVo project.

Anyone know if you can have more than one version of Desktop installed? I really doubt it.... maybe I'll keep 2.5.1 on my other computer....


----------



## degobahjunk

tadas said:


> Thanks, unitron, for the wake up; when I got my current Tivo back in 2009, the latest was 2.7.0, which did not play well with my Series 2 unit. I never followed up on later releases as 2.6.2 worked until this cookie incident.
> 
> Folks running versions older than 2.8.2, try updating to it (make sure you have the installer for the older version just in case, as well as Tivo Desktop Cleaner), and apply morac's patch. It should work; it did for me.


Okay, scratch my last post if 2.8.3 works with Series 2. I'll bet that was why I stuck with 2.5.1 for so long, though. I remember having a heck of a time after updating at some point, getting frustrated & just going back to 2.5.1.


----------



## wkranzjr

morac said:


> I found a work around for TiVo Desktop. There's a curl.conf file in the TiVo Desktop settings folder (*). This can be used to add parameters passed to curl.
> 
> Make a backup of curl.conf and then edit it with a text editor and add the following line to the bottom of the file:
> 
> Or just use the attached curl.conf file (extract from zip file).
> 
> (*) The folder is located in:
> Windows XP = %USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop
> Windows Vista and up = %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\TiVo Desktop


Thank you very much.


----------



## hershey4

I have to add my THANKS to the curl.conf fix and even the timestamp workaround.

I rarely use my Tivo Desktop (w/S2) to the point that I had disabled all the related services that I felt bogged down my computer needlessly. But today after about 1-2 years of non-use, I had a need to transfer a tivo file so I re-enabled everything and was quite pleased when Desktop started up smoothly and showed me my DVR recordings. But, alas timing is everything!!! The transfer attempt failed. If only I had done this a couple of weeks ago. Nice that the error message was so helpful too (NOT!) 

Fortunately, from previous experiences, I knew to head immediately to TivoCommunity. It took hardly any time to find these threads. Yea!!

I did the time-stamp workaround reluctantly and a transfer is in progress now. As soon as it completes, I will undo that and try the curl.conf fix. I hope when (if?) TIvo fixes this in its software, the workaround doesn't cause a problem.


----------



## jackie moon

I'm new to windows 8 and I am not able to figure out how to find this curl file. Anyone have any step by step help. Changing the date is causing me all kinds of other problems.


----------



## hershey4

Are you using Tivo Desktop? I saw on the Tivo website that it is NOT supported for Windows 8.


----------



## Puppy76

hershey4 said:


> Are you using Tivo Desktop? I saw on the Tivo website that it is NOT supported for Windows 8.


It works fine for Windows 8 (one of the great things about Windows is how good the backwards compatibility is for not just years, but decades).

This is a problem with with a date Tivo's using, they need to update it and haven't yet. Simply setting the clock back on your PC "fixes" it, but hopefully they're actually working on a real fix (which should be easy).


----------



## sender_name

morac said:


> I found a work around for TiVo Desktop. There's a curl.conf file in the TiVo Desktop settings folder (*). This can be used to add parameters passed to curl.
> 
> Make a backup of curl.conf and then edit it with a text editor and add the following line to the bottom of the file:
> 
> Or just use the attached curl.conf file (extract from zip file).
> 
> (*) The folder is located in:
> Windows XP = %USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop
> Windows Vista and up = %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\TiVo Desktop


 A++++ For the fix
Came back from a 1 week cruise to find that not only had none of my shows transferred but the dvr ran out of room and recorded over them...This has not been a problem for 8 years and I go away for a week...eccch! And these are shows you can't get off torrents...


----------



## alansh

jackie moon said:


> I'm new to windows 8 and I am not able to figure out how to find this curl file. Anyone have any step by step help. Changing the date is causing me all kinds of other problems.


Hold down the Windows key and type R. A "Run" box will pop up.

In the box, put in

%USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\TiVo Desktop

and click OK. Paste it in exactly as above, with the percent signs and USERPROFILE. File Explorer will open up and one of the files will be called curl.conf.

Double-click on it. When it asks if you want to look online for an app to open it, instead select "more options". From the list that appears, select Notepad. Add the "cookie" line so that it looks like this:


Code:


user-agent = TivoDownloader/0.1
speed-time = 30
verbose
cookie = "sid=abc"

Save the file and restart Tivo Desktop.

Oh, and yes, I can't believe they hardcoded the date, and that it's been there as long as TivoToGo has existed.


----------



## malayphred

alansh said:


> Hold down the Windows key and type R. A "Run" box will pop up.
> 
> In the box, put in
> 
> %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\TiVo Desktop
> 
> and click OK. Paste it in exactly as above, with the percent signs and USERPROFILE. File Explorer will open up and one of the files will be called curl.conf.
> 
> Double-click on it. When it asks if you want to look online for an app to open it, instead select "more options". From the list that appears, select Notepad. Add the "cookie" line so that it looks like this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> user-agent = TivoDownloader/0.1
> speed-time = 30
> verbose
> cookie = "sid=abc"
> 
> Save the file and restart Tivo Desktop.


Oh - so NOW you show up.

Where the hell were you when I was dying???


----------



## Corran Horn

morac said:


> I found a work around for TiVo Desktop. There's a curl.conf file in the TiVo Desktop settings folder (*). This can be used to add parameters passed to curl.
> 
> Make a backup of curl.conf and then edit it with a text editor and add the following line to the bottom of the file:
> 
> Or just use the attached curl.conf file (extract from zip file).
> 
> (*) The folder is located in:
> Windows XP = %USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop
> Windows Vista and up = %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\TiVo Desktop


Thanks!


----------



## steve614

malayphred said:


> Oh - so NOW you show up.
> 
> Where the hell were you when I was dying???


Sucks to be an early adopter, eh?


----------



## howards

tadas said:


> I can confirm that morac's patch does not seem to work with the 2.6.2 version, even though there *is* a curl.conf in that version. Unfortunately, later versions don't seem to get along with my ancient Series 2 with lifetime service...


I am using ancient Series 2 with lifetime service, and the latest Tivo Desktop with the curl.conf patch works great.


----------



## egg5264

Morac: Could you please give the steps on how to change this curl setting using the download. Also, how do you backup the current curl setting? I am still new to a lot of the complicated steps. Thanks very much!


----------



## jackie moon

alansh said:


> Hold down the Windows key and type R. A "Run" box will pop up.
> 
> In the box, put in
> 
> %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\TiVo Desktop
> 
> and click OK. Paste it in exactly as above, with the percent signs and USERPROFILE. File Explorer will open up and one of the files will be called curl.conf.
> 
> Double-click on it. When it asks if you want to look online for an app to open it, instead select "more options". From the list that appears, select Notepad. Add the "cookie" line so that it looks like this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> user-agent = TivoDownloader/0.1
> speed-time = 30
> verbose
> cookie = "sid=abc"
> 
> Save the file and restart Tivo Desktop.
> 
> Oh, and yes, I can't believe they hardcoded the date, and that it's been there as long as TivoToGo has existed.


Thanks for the help. Worked like a charm! Now I can have my tivo to go work while still being able to use iTunes.


----------



## seattletwodogs

alansh said:


> Hold down the Windows key and type R. A "Run" box will pop up.
> 
> In the box, put in
> 
> %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\TiVo Desktop
> 
> and click OK. Paste it in exactly as above, with the percent signs and USERPROFILE. File Explorer will open up and one of the files will be called curl.conf.
> 
> Double-click on it. When it asks if you want to look online for an app to open it, instead select "more options". From the list that appears, select Notepad. Add the "cookie" line so that it looks like this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> user-agent = TivoDownloader/0.1
> speed-time = 30
> verbose
> cookie = "sid=abc"
> 
> Save the file and restart Tivo Desktop.
> 
> Oh, and yes, I can't believe they hardcoded the date, and that it's been there as long as TivoToGo has existed.


alansh-

It worked!!!

Thank you very much for your step by step instructions. I have absolutely no idea whatsoever what I just did and do not quite believe I am seeing the rotating transfer circle as I write this.

I didn't know "Notepad" from a notebook until following this thread and subsequently reading further in an attempt to reduce my anxiety over destroying my laptop in the effort to accomplish what TiVo has failed to do.

Your post gave me the confidence needed to make what for me feels like a quantum leap, though as stated above, without any comprehension of what I did. I marvel at how someone such as yourself arrives at a solution that persons at my level can implement.

Much appreciated. Especially since my unit has a 20 hour HD limit.


----------



## rad1701

Morac - thanks a million! You need to work at TIVO (or someone should try working at TIVO - lol!).


----------



## egg5264

Thanks MORAC! I had the same problem with the error, " system cannot find the file specified" and was using the procedure of changing the computer's date but other programs did not like the date change. I first tried to add the line to the curl file but I guess since I was running version 2.8.2 it did not work. I then uninstalled, ran the cleaner , and installed 2.8.3 and changed the file with copy and paste and save and it now transfers! We might remind others that the file is a hidden file and you will have to follow steps to unhide hidden files and folders in windows. Thanks again!

egg5264


----------



## windracer

In case anyone is having this problem with the ToGo app in Galleon (I know at least one person is since they filed a bug on SourceForge), I've managed to make a code fix that seems to resolve it.

I can't rebuild the entire Galleon package to create a new version, so you can grab the updated jar file here. Rename that file to galleon.jar and drop it into Galleon's /lib directory (you might want to make a backup of the original and your conf/configure.xml file first). Restart Galleon and your ToGo downloads should work again.


----------



## holligl

seattletwodogs said:


> alansh-
> 
> It worked!!!
> 
> Thank you very much for your step by step instructions. I have absolutely no idea whatsoever what I just did and do not quite believe I am seeing the rotating transfer circle as I write this.


Ditto for me. It is truly amazing to me how someone figures this out! Why something works for a long time then quits. Why TiVo offers no solution is equally amazing. Proves the value of these forums.

Thanks again! Files downloading again.


----------



## tivoluvver

Thank you!

This fixed my situation. This is the first time I have run into this and I was so upset to see this problem going back for five years with enormous numbers of folk having it, wihtout any real fix, until I stumbled upon your post. I have no idea what curl.conf does but the added line fixed it like magic.

FWIW, the only changes I made my end were to install office365 preimum home edition and to join my machine to a domain as part of a server install at home, just in case this gives anyone else any clues.


----------



## lrhorer

holligl said:


> Ditto for me. It is truly amazing to me how someone figures this out! Why something works for a long time then quits.


Well, in this case, it was simply due to an embedded "expiration date", if you will, in the code that runs on the TiVos. The so-called Y2K bug was similar, and there are a number of embedded bombs in various codes coming up. For example, in 2036, the UTC timestamp (also known as epoch time) will overflow anywhere it is still maintained on a 32 bit platform. Even the 64 bit timestamp will overflow in another 292 billion years or so. I have freed up my calendar for that week, just in case. 



holligl said:


> Why TiVo offers no solution is equally amazing. Proves the value of these forums.


That it does, to be sure.



tivoluvver said:


> This fixed my situation. This is the first time I have run into this and I was so upset to see this problem going back for five years with enormous numbers of folk having it


Well, the *CODE* has been in place since 2005. The problem, or its symptoms if you will, did not arise until the calendar date exceeded the time stamp in the code. No user really knew about it until the symptoms appeared a couple of weeks ago, and the developers who input the time stamp into the code had probably forgotten all about it, assuming the ones directly responsible even work for TiVo any longer.



tivoluvver said:


> I have no idea what curl.conf does but the added line fixed it like magic.


Curl is a program that automates access to pages on web servers. Basically, it imitates the keystrokes and mouse clicks a human would enter when accessing a web page. In this case, the web page is on the TiVo. The web server built in to the TiVo hosts a secure HTML page which is how programs like TDT, kmttg, Galleon, and pyTivo access the device. Some of those programs, including TDT, use or can use Curl to access the web page.



tivoluvver said:


> FWIW, the only changes I made my end were to install office365 preimum home edition and to join my machine to a domain as part of a server install at home, just in case this gives anyone else any clues.


'Not related. It started happening once the cookies on the TiVo expired.


----------



## ntbert

Thank you for finding this fix and shareing!!


----------



## malayphred

ntbert said:


> Thank you for finding this fix and shareing!!


What he said


----------



## jlanzy

Alansh, thank you for the fix and more so the simple to understand step by step instructions. I'm not that savvy on computer workings and an earlier fix about backup the file and adding the necessary line just was beyond my understanding of exactly how to do that. I really appreciate the expertise and passion these forums brings to the community at large and helps our home entertainment lives entertaining rather than frustrating.


----------



## replicantx

you are indeed the Cat God - All Hail.

Thank you for this fix.


----------



## Corran Horn

It's amazing to me that from last I saw the posted Tivo official 'fix' is to change the time on your computer and then change it back after. Unreal.


----------



## rosem119

morac said:


> I found a work around for TiVo Desktop. There's a curl.conf file in the TiVo Desktop settings folder (*). This can be used to add parameters passed to curl.
> 
> Make a backup of curl.conf and then edit it with a text editor and add the following line to the bottom of the file:
> 
> Or just use the attached curl.conf file (extract from zip file).
> 
> (*) The folder is located in:
> Windows XP = %USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop
> Windows Vista and up = %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\TiVo Desktop


This worked for me. Thanks!


----------



## tivosupport_gen

On February 16th 2013, the TiVoToGo feature of the TiVo Desktop application for Windows PCs no longer allowed transfers from the DVR to the PC. A patch has been developed which will restore the TiVoToGo transfer feature. For more information and instructions on how to apply the patch, please visit our support page http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/196.

If you were having trouble prior to February 16th or having trouble with a different feature of TiVo Desktop, this patch is unrelated and may not be applicable.

This patch only applies to TiVo Desktop 2.8.3 for Windows PCs and older versions of TiVo Desktop and other 3rd party applications and devices such as ReadyDLNA devices, Windows Home Server devices, Roxio Toast/Popcorn for Mac may still be incompatible. Until a software update is made available for TiVo DVRs, these 3rd party devices and software may not allow transfers. The availability date for these software updates is still to be determined.

Thank you,
TiVo


----------



## unitron

Apparently TiVo's been making some noise about actually fixing this in the TiVo software itself, starting with the S4s and working their way back in time.

Assuming this doesn't really mean fixing the S4s and telling everybody else to just buy a new TiVo, will the TiVo OS update and the official Desktop patch find a way to break each other?


----------



## tivosupport_gen

On February 16th 2013, the TiVoToGo feature of the TiVo Desktop application for Windows PCs no longer allowed transfers from the DVR to the PC. A patch has been developed which will restore the TiVoToGo transfer feature. For more information and instructions on how to apply the patch, please visit our support page http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/196.

If you were having trouble prior to February 16th or having trouble with a different feature of TiVo Desktop, this patch is unrelated and may not be applicable.

This patch only applies to TiVo Desktop 2.8.3 for Windows PCs and older versions of TiVo Desktop and other 3rd party applications and devices such as ReadyDLNA devices, Windows Home Server devices, Roxio Toast/Popcorn for Mac may still be incompatible. Until a software update is made available for TiVo DVRs, these 3rd party devices and software may not allow transfers. The availability date for these software updates is still to be determined.

Thank you,
TiVo


----------



## malayphred

tivosupport_gen said:


> On February 16th 2013, the TiVoToGo feature of the TiVo Desktop application for Windows PCs no longer allowed transfers from the DVR to the PC. A patch has been developed which will restore the TiVoToGo transfer feature. For more information and instructions on how to apply the patch, please visit our support page http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/196.
> 
> If you were having trouble prior to February 16th or having trouble with a different feature of TiVo Desktop, this patch is unrelated and may not be applicable.
> 
> This patch only applies to TiVo Desktop 2.8.3 for Windows PCs and older versions of TiVo Desktop and other 3rd party applications and devices such as ReadyDLNA devices, Windows Home Server devices, Roxio Toast/Popcorn for Mac may still be incompatible. Until a software update is made available for TiVo DVRs, these 3rd party devices and software may not allow transfers. The availability date for these software updates is still to be determined.
> 
> Thank you,
> TiVo


Dear Tivo,

Thank you for your timely response to this seemingly trivial issue.

In actuality, except for the ability to transfer programs, Tivo Desktop functioned perfectly and was a perfect adjunct the several obsolete Tivo boxes taking up valuable storage space in my basement.

Knowing how insensitive you are to anything that we, the insignificant users are effected, I am loath to ask, but will anyway.

First, will there be a Tivo Desktop version 2.8.4 that will allow users, like me, who aren't computer literate (and who, therefore, should be removed from society ), to actually use said application?

Secondly, it is noticed that you have escalated your threats about anyone considering upgrading or, worse, purchasing equipment using Windows 8.

Shall we disappear like the computer illiterates? Or should society, in general, refuse ANY further developments in technology or risk excommunication from Tivo?

It's almost like your entire operation is three guys working in their Dad's garage.


----------



## morac

I removed my work around and installed the patch. The patch didn't change any files, it simply re-applied my work around.


----------



## unitron

morac said:


> I removed my work around and installed the patch. The patch didn't change any files, it simply re-applied my work around.


Then send TiVo a bill for royalties.

I'm absolutely serious.


----------



## MHunter1

tivosupport_gen said:


> A patch has been developed which will restore the TiVoToGo transfer feature


TCF users came up with this same patch within days and you're just getting around to it now 3 weeks later? And it only fixes TD software, not the DVR itself. When a critical flaw like this occurs I expect TiVo employees to be called in from vacation and burn the midnight oil until it is fixed, not offer a patch users themselves came up with.


----------



## aloha_bill

i applied patch, it now allows transfers but while performing a transfer
i get failed msg "the system cannot find the file specified"


----------



## moyekj

unitron said:


> Then send TiVo a bill for royalties.
> 
> I'm absolutely serious.


 Or free lifetime service on all subsequent TiVo models.


----------



## steve614

morac said:


> I removed my work around and installed the patch. The patch didn't change any files, it simply re-applied my work around.


That's funny. I didn't remove your work around and installed the patch. I didn't notice any difference.


----------



## Ick_the_TivoDude

morac - I just want to add my thanks to you for sharing a simple solution to this problem. I modified the curl file and my transfers are working again.


----------



## rbondy

But for Mac users its still a bust, right? I tried setting clock back, changing to sid=123, etc and still get a message saying Unable to Get Playlist.

Issue seems to be tied to a certain port because when I open Tivo in a browser using local http: IP on my network I get a splash page but when I try https: IP it fails (with the correct username/password)

I notice that kmttg tries to access Tivo's playlist via https so may that account for failure?


----------



## windracer

rbondy said:


> Issue seems to be tied to a certain port because when I open Tivo in a browser using local http: IP on my network I get a splash page but when I try https: IP it fails (with the correct username/password)
> 
> I notice that kmttg tries to access Tivo's playlist via https so may that account for failure?


Try rebooting the TiVo. I've seen problems in the past where, for whatever reason, the SSL portion of the TiVo web server stops responding. You should be able to connect to https with username 'tivo' and your MAK as the password. If that's not working, something's messed up on the box.


----------



## nrnoble

Is there a known reason why a random date of Feb 16, 2013 is the cause?

Its not a typical date bug like the end of year or invalid date. Its just a typical day in the middle of month. Did they leave in some debug code years ago and now its executing the debug code on that date and later?


----------



## wmcbrine

nrnoble said:


> Is there a known reason why a random date of Feb 16, 2013 is the cause?





Code:


Set-Cookie: sid=%s; path=/; expires="Saturday, 16-Feb-2013 00:00:00 GMT";

That's the string, from tivoapp, that's used to generate the cookie header. As to why that date, I have no idea. I assume it was just X years out (at least 8; maybe 10?) from whenever the code was written. Or, who knows? Maybe it's somebody's birthday.

Sadly, no, it's not debug code. The TiVo was always sending out that date (proven from old logs). We just didn't notice.


----------



## nrnoble

wmcbrine said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> Set-Cookie: sid=%s; path=/; expires="Saturday, 16-Feb-2013 00:00:00 GMT";
> 
> That's the string, from tivoapp, that's used to generate the cookie header. As to why that date, I have no idea. I assume it was just X years out (at least 8; maybe 10?) from whenever the code was written. Or, who knows? Maybe it's somebody's birthday.
> 
> Sadly, no, it's not debug code. The TiVo was always sending out that date (proven from old logs). We just didn't notice.


Thanks...

In otherwords, someone just hardcoded that specific date into the application rather making it dynamic (Now() + XX days). Not the worst bug ever created, but it wasted about 2 hour of my time digging around trying to narrow down what was causing the problem (ie rebooting computer, rebooting TiVo, searching for answers, etc).

What was misleading was the error stated "File not found", thus I was thinking "There is a file missing needed to download files"


----------



## tatergator1

Not only was an arbitrary date hard-coded, the whole process of sending cookies isn't completely implemented. This is exactly why the work-around functions. tivoapp was coded to generate a cookie, purportedly for a verification process, but there is no verification code, all that matters is the existence of an unexpired cookie, i.e. cookie=abc.


----------



## nrnoble

And what is somewhat interesting about the Tivo Desktop is that it never really evolved into a more useful application. It's nearly identical in functionality to the way it was when it was first released.

And from what I've read, its not even 'offically' compatiable with Windows 8, which seems to suggest that the application does not have much development resources behind it.


----------



## rws70

Hi,
Is there a way to speed up the transfers?

I noted this line in the code you provided:

speed-time = 30

Can that be changed to make the transfers faster?

Many Thanks!

rws70


----------



## morac

No that doesn't do anything. If you want speed up transfers and use a Premiere, turn on "fast" mode.


----------



## malayphred

morac said:


> No that doesn't do anything. If you want speed up transfers and use a Premiere, turn on "fast" mode.


Where does one find this 'fast mode'?


----------



## morac

malayphred said:


> Where does one find this 'fast mode'?


In the settings of TiVo Desktop.


----------



## malayphred

morac said:


> In the settings of TiVo Desktop.


That must be the TD+

I don't have a "Settings" on my basic app.

Oh wait - found it. It's in the "Preferences" .

Sorry.


----------



## msavic

OMG! Ive spent half of my life looking for solution on this problem. I cant believe that adding simple line fix the problem. Thank you, thank you, thank you:up:



morac said:


> I found a work around for TiVo Desktop. There's a curl.conf file in the TiVo Desktop settings folder (*). This can be used to add parameters passed to curl.
> 
> Make a backup of curl.conf and then edit it with a text editor and add the following line to the bottom of the file:
> 
> Or just use the attached curl.conf file (extract from zip file).
> 
> (*) The folder is located in:
> Windows XP = %USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop
> Windows Vista and up = %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\TiVo Desktop


----------



## unitron

malayphred said:


> That must be the TD+
> 
> I don't have a "Settings" on my basic app.
> 
> Oh wait - found it. It's in the "Preferences" .
> 
> Sorry.


Be warned it breaks compatibility with S2s.


----------



## morac

unitron said:


> Be warned it breaks compatibility with S2s.


And S3s.


----------



## jctivo

Just wanted to say thanks for the java tip. My downloads have not worked for a while and just now gotten around to fixing this. Thanks again.


----------



## poppagene

https://www3.tivo.com/tivo-assets/exe/tivotogo/tivo-desktop-patch-setup.exe
From tivo.com:
On February 16, 2013, the TiVoToGo feature of the TiVo Desktop application for Windows PCs no longer allowed transfers from the DVR to the PC. A patch has been developed which will restore the TiVoToGo transfer feature.

If you were having trouble prior to February 16, or having trouble with a different feature of TiVo Desktop, this patch is unrelated and may not be applicable. Please follow the other troubleshooting steps detailed further down in the article for assistance.

To apply the TiVoToGo Transfer patch, please follow these steps:

1.Download the TiVoToGo patch by clicking https://www3.tivo.com/tivo-assets/exe/tivotogo/tivo-desktop-patch-setup.exe 
2.Open the tivo-desktop-patch-setup.exe file to apply the patch.
3.Follow the instructions to apply the patch.
4.Once the patch has been applied, attempt to initiate a transfer. 
5.If successful, your TiVo Desktop application will continue to allow transfers.
6.If unsuccessful, it is possible the patch may not have installed correctly. Please attempt to apply the patch again.
7.If the second attempt is unsuccessful, please contact TiVo Technical Support for assistance.
.

This patch applies only to TiVo Desktop 2.8.3 for Windows. Older versions of TiVo Desktop and other third-party applications and devices, such as ReadyDLNA devices, Windows Home Server devices, and Roxio Toast/Popcorn for Mac may still be incompatible. Until a software update is made available for TiVo DVRs, these 3rd party devices and software may not allow transfers. The availability date for these software updates is still to be determined.


----------



## windracer

It's not really "their own" patch so much as it is morac's patch packaged up by TiVo.


----------



## sshapiro

That's great for tivo-desktop for PCs, but what about Macs and linux? transferring to a mac via desktop isn't implemented for powerPC, but I used to be able to do it by just using https to connect to the tivo web server. This stopped working also. Is there a work around for this? (and by the way - the new desktop for mac will not load on my snowleopard intel mac - sigh.


----------



## Lannister80

sshapiro said:


> That's great for tivo-desktop for PCs, but what about Macs and linux? transferring to a mac via desktop isn't implemented for powerPC, but I used to be able to do it by just using https to connect to the tivo web server. This stopped working also. Is there a work around for this? (and by the way - the new desktop for mac will not load on my snowleopard intel mac - sigh.


Use KMTTG.

http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/

I'm using it on Mountain Lion, works great. Totally java-based.


----------



## jlb

So I am a little confused......sorry....

The problem that has been discussed ad nauseum herein, would it also be the cause of the following error I get in TiVoDesktop????










Also, I am running 2.6.2. Is that part of the problem, does the editing of the curl file not work?

Please note, that while I get that error trying to enable pushing a folder to my TiVo, I can still pull single files successfully from the PC from the TiVo....


----------



## morac

Looks like a different problem. Try upgrading to 2.6.3.


----------



## jlb

Where do I find 2.6.3?

And I had purchased a plus key, will that transfer to the updated software?


----------



## jlb

LOL, trying to get help from TiVo on chat and all they say is just download and install the latest version....


----------



## jlb

Well....I did what they said anyways....

uninstalled 2.6.2, ran the cleaner, installed 2.8.3, patched, and it is working. So I guess a small +1 for support......

And, it seems like 2.8.3 fires up much faster on my aging XP machine than 2.6.2 did.

So I guess it all worked out in the long run....


----------



## jlb

...aaaaaaand it seems performance of web-based things on the TiVo is better now too. 

Go figure.....


----------



## jlb

Last post.....sorry about the fragmented thoughts....

Put I feel like my TiVo is sorta all new again. Being able to flip right to music or Pandora without wondering if it is going to work.....whole new world.....


----------



## pnolans

morac said:


> I found a work around for TiVo Desktop. There's a curl.conf file in the TiVo Desktop settings folder (*). This can be used to add parameters passed to curl.
> 
> Make a backup of curl.conf and then edit it with a text editor and add the following line to the bottom of the file:
> 
> Or just use the attached curl.conf file (extract from zip file).
> 
> (*) The folder is located in:
> Windows XP = %USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop
> Windows Vista and up = %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\TiVo Desktop


This has got to be the gol-durndest freakin computer bug I've ever seen!!!!!

And I've only been in this business THIRTY-FIVE YEARS!!!!! Geez...

Thanks to those who figured it out and shared their findings!!! 
I truly appreciate it .

I have been using Tivo Desktop since 2006....

But here's the weird thing: I started having intermittent problems that got more constant about a year ago! And.. the last successful transmissions I had were in January. So, I set the date to 1/1/13 ... and damned if it didn't start working! Edited the curl.conf as "prescribed", and again... it started working.

Wow...

Again... thanks!


----------



## xanfan

So I finally tried to do the editing to the conf file, but I have a problem. When I load it up in notepad to add the extra line of text, I discovered that the text was already there!

Any ideas on why it's still not transferring? I can't even transfer anymore if I change the date on the computer! (I'm running 2.8.2 and I have unsuccessfully added the patch that Tivo made available...)


----------



## Puppy76

xanfan said:


> So I finally tried to do the editing to the conf file, but I have a problem. When I load it up in notepad to add the extra line of text, I discovered that the text was already there!
> 
> Any ideas on why it's still not transferring? I can't even transfer anymore if I change the date on the computer! (I'm running 2.8.2 and I have unsuccessfully added the patch that Tivo made available...)


Your computer is "seeing" the Tivos, right, and showing you your list of shows to transfer? But it's just failing when you try to transfer?

I don't think it matters, but 2.8.3 is the newest (actually only available to download for another couple days if I'm remembering right). Maybe try uninstalling and reinstalling that, and then the patch? I'd assume the patch pretty much just adds in that line, which is why it's there. You shouldn't have to edit anything after you install the patch.

What OS are you running? It's worked fine for me with Windows 7 and 8.


----------



## brykasch

I use kmttg and I have the same issue tried switching to java from curl and still does the same thing tried downloading a new version and it never downloads any of the tools. About at the end of my rope trying to get it to work.


----------



## jcthorne

You have the latest version of kmttg? This date issue was solved some time ago.

Perhaps you need to start fresh and do a complete remove and reinstall of kmttg.


----------



## James R. Matey

I implemented the curl.conf fix recommended here when my TIVO (HD) failed to make transfers earlier in the year. Thanks for the fix. It worked fine.

However, the same or a similar problem seems to have recurred sometime in the past month or so. Symptoms are:

1. Tivo Desktop opens up on PC.
2. Can browse files on Tivo and select for transfer.
3. Transfer seems to start, but hangs immediately.
4. Error message "The network location cannot be reached ..." is displayed on the transfer status window.


I've tried:

A. Reboot of everything -- PC, router, switch, TIVO had no effect.
B. Setting PC date to 2012, had no effect; the curl.conf file has the recommended fix.
C. Accessing the Tivo from Firefox or IE and attempting to download from there -- again fails on a hang.
D. Different files, different size files -- no effect.
E. Can ping the Tivo from the PC
F. The PC has
Win 7 sp1
Tivo Desktop 2.8.3 
Hardwired (during testing) internet connection

Can anyone offer suggestions for diagnostics that would help me figure out what is going wrong?

Has anyone heard of similar problems that are not fixed by the curl.conf modification?

PS -- I checked at the TIVO end on the diagnostics page. It acknowledges that the transfer started at 10 MB/s, but that nothing got transferred.


----------



## morac

No need to bump this old thread as the initial problem has been patched in the TiVo software on all TiVo models. The problem you are having must be unrelated.


----------



## unitron

James R. Matey said:


> I implemented the curl.conf fix recommended here when my TIVO (HD) failed to make transfers earlier in the year. Thanks for the fix. It worked fine.
> 
> However, the same or a similar problem seems to have recurred sometime in the past month or so. Symptoms are:
> 
> 1. Tivo Desktop opens up on PC.
> 2. Can browse files on Tivo and select for transfer.
> 3. Transfer seems to start, but hangs immediately.
> 4. Error message "The network location cannot be reached ..." is displayed on the transfer status window.
> 
> I've tried:
> 
> A. Reboot of everything -- PC, router, switch, TIVO had no effect.
> B. Setting PC date to 2012, had no effect; the curl.conf file has the recommended fix.
> C. Accessing the Tivo from Firefox or IE and attempting to download from there -- again fails on a hang.
> D. Different files, different size files -- no effect.
> E. Can ping the Tivo from the PC
> F. The PC has
> Win 7 sp1
> Tivo Desktop 2.8.3
> Hardwired (during testing) internet connection
> 
> Can anyone offer suggestions for diagnostics that would help me figure out what is going wrong?
> 
> Has anyone heard of similar problems that are not fixed by the curl.conf modification?
> 
> PS -- I checked at the TIVO end on the diagnostics page. It acknowledges that the transfer started at 10 MB/s, but that nothing got transferred.


Are you using fixed IP addresses for everything on your network that doesn't leave the house?

Can't hurt.


----------



## techspai

I applied Morac's fix in the curl.conf file, and did a couple other changes that seem to help. 
Tried transfers from browser as proof of my tivo network setup and consistently got "too many transfer in progress" failures. Looked like my series xfers were constantly running and failing in rotation.
I had noticed that when I setup series transfers in my desktop settings, that tivo tries to transfer something like 3 shows of the series at a time. One seems to get the most resource then fails. A third program is then added to the queue and the first in line get resources then fails etc etc.
Once I did Morac's fix I then turned off series xfers and things may be working again. Time will tell.

Thanks!

Ok, I managed to download 3 one hour shows using TiVo Desktop 2.8.3 last night. I did have a couple failures too between successful downloads. Still cannot download from the browser. I can see the programs, but when I click through one of the show .MPG-PS I get an immediate 

Server Busy
too many transfers in progress

All my problems with TiVo transfers started about a year ago and gradually got worse. At least got a couple to work, but probably never get back to the old unattended transfers. 

Why is this software from a device vendor so difficult? Doesn't seem like it should have this many issues.


----------

